# 

## tinjap

Hej, z wątków przeczytanych na forach można wnioskować, że ściana z silikatu to dobry wybór (akumulacja). W projekcie mam beton kom. , jednak jakoś najbardziej byłem zdecydowany na porotherm 25.
Wyczytałem również, że dobrze jest postawic pierwszą warstwę ściany z BK a następne z ceramiki.
Planowane ogrzewanie podłogowe powierzchni ok 170m2+poddasze do adaptacji.

Teraz już nie wiem a czasu na decyzje coraz mniej. Co radzicie???

----------


## firewall

sam zdecyduj! Było to już tyle razy wałkowane i przez tyle lat, że wystarczy poczytać wątki na forum. Naprawdę, to nie boli!

----------


## tinjap

> wystarczy poczytać wątki na forum


oczywiście robię to.
Jednak nie zmienia to faktu, że zdania są podzielone i coraz większy mętlik w głowie. Mnie samo gdybanie, "owczy pęd", itp nie interesuje. Tylko strona praktyczna.
Liczę na to, że nowi użytkownicy tych "systemów" mogą coś nowego wnieść w temacie tzn. czy ich wybór był trafny czy nowy dom budowali by inaczej.

----------


## agb

Skoro w kilkudziesięciu dyskusjach zdania są na ten temat podzielone, to dlaczego uważasz, że akurat tutaj nie będą? Ja biorę silikat, a Ty bierz co chcesz.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja wlasnie buduje z silikatu n18 z pierwszą warstwą Thermopora 18,8 zasypanego perlitem.I na dzień vdzisiejszy znów wybrałbym ten materiał.Wszyscy są zadowoleni, bo ja mam mocny materiał, murarz bo dobrze mu się cieło i szybko murowało i wszyscy są happy.Wprowadze się to jeszcze raz wyrażę opinie czy jestem zadowolony.

----------


## tinjap

> Ja wlasnie buduje z silikatu n18 z pierwszą warstwą Thermopora 18,8


a murowaliście silikat na zaprawę czy klej?

P.S.
zdaniem niektórych w związku z tym, że każdy temat był poruszony na forum to juz nowych wątków nie trzeba zakładać.

----------


## firewall

na zaprawę klejową.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak gorsze U przegrody, nawet przy wyższej akumulacyjności, wpływa na energooszczędność?
Zmiana mojej ściany z BK 24 cm na silkę 18 oznacza pogorszenie U z 0,124 do 0,151.
I tak zmienia energooszczędność:
BK:


Silka:




Czyli silka zwiększa zapotrzebowanie na ciepło o 7%  to oznacza, że silka != energooszczędność.
Może, dzięki akumulacyjności, trochę nadrobić jeżeli chodzi o koszty ogrzewania dla grzejących prądem w taryfach dwustrefowych, dzięki mniejszemu zużyciu w droższej strefie. Ale czy nadrobi te 7%? Wątpię.

----------


## agb

I dlatego będziesz mieszkał w domu z ytonga przy torach kolejowych. Byle tylko się cyferki w excelu zgadzały.

----------


## tinjap

no tak ale sillikat 18 jest tańszy od BK co teoretycznie można wykorzystać na dodatkową izolację (tylko pewnie nie te 7%). BK fajny jest względem U ale jego izolacja akustyczna i akumulacja już niefajna.

Piszę jako teoretyk gdyż nie mieszkałem w domu z tych produktów

----------


## fotohobby

> I dlatego będziesz mieszkał w domu z ytonga przy torach kolejowych. Byle tylko się cyferki w excelu zgadzały.



Poza tym silikat 18cm jest tanszy od ytonga.
Powinno wystarczyc na 3-4 cm grafitu..

A wówczas energooszczedność jest podobna, akustyka i akumulacyjnosc lepsza.

----------


## Kaizen

> Poza tym silikat 18cm jest tanszy od ytonga.


Silka 15szt x 3,18=47,7m2 muru
BK 7szt x 6,85 = 47,95 muru

Wygląda, że masz rację. Droższa o całe 0,5%.

Ale... Dolicz zaprawę (silka ma więcej spoin, bo mniejsze bloczki, więc pójdzie więcej) i materiał wychodzi drożej. I jeszcze jest cięższa, więc i transport droższy.

http://allegro.pl/silka-e-18-xella-s...868867690.html
http://allegro.pl/beton-komorkowy-ga...872930289.html

----------


## tinjap

ok w takim razie dlaczego nie z Porotherm 25 ciezar własny spory ok 18kg i akustyka tez niezła.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja mam sciany na klej, N18 pozwoliło mi mieć dom wiekszy o ponad 9 m2 w środku, równe ściany oraz łatwość wieszania ciezkich przedmiotów.Podobno lepsza akumulacyjność, murarze w 3dni postawili pietro, mimo iż miałem wadliwą partię to odpadów było może pół taczki.
Minusem jest to że ciezkie to i na mały domek wejdzie 55 ton materiału.

----------


## fotohobby

> Silka 15szt x 3,18=47,7m2 muru
> BK 7szt x 6,85 = 47,95 muru
> 
> Wygląda, że masz rację. Droższa o całe 0,5%.
> 
> Ale... Dolicz zaprawę (silka ma więcej spoin, bo mniejsze bloczki, więc pójdzie więcej) i materiał wychodzi drożej. I jeszcze jest cięższa, więc i transport droższy.
> 
> http://allegro.pl/silka-e-18-xella-s...868867690.html
> http://allegro.pl/beton-komorkowy-ga...872930289.html


Sprawdż dla Sil-pro, albo Grupy Silikaty.
Spoiny ?o czym Ty piszesz ?
Jaka jest wysokość bloczka Ytong ? 
Czyżbyś liczył spoiny pionowe ??  :Lol: 

Powierzcjnia spoin jest wręcz mniejsza (18cm !), więc jest szansa, że zaprawy pójdzie MNIEJ

Kiedy ja budowalem, róznica w cenie sięgała 15%. Później wraz ze wzrostem zainteresowania silikatami wzrosla tez cena, tym niemniej uwazam, ze warto troche dopłacic do tego samego U, bo pozostale parametry są po prostu lepsze

----------


## tinjap

pytanie czy fundamenty to wytrzymają jeśli się takiego bloczka N18 nie umiejscowi na środku ławy a na jej skraju.  Piszę jeśli ława była zbrojona pod pustaka 25 cm

----------


## maciuspala

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7502057]Silka 15szt x 3,18=47,7m2 muru
BK 7szt x 6,85 = 47,95 muru

Wygląda, że masz rację. Droższa o całe 0,5%.

Gdzie masz BK po 6,85?Solbet z dostawą na budowę to minimum 8 zł co daje 56 zl m2.A jak porownamy Ytonga to cena ok 70-72 zl m2.
Silikat N18 to w detalu 2,80 szt x 18 daje 50,40 zł.
Tramsport w cenie czyli oszczedzamy 5 zl x powiedzmy 200 m2 to 1000 zl a to jest 6 m3 styropianu grafitowego.
Kleju na 23 palety zuzyli 21 worków więc tyle co do BK.

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdzie masz BK po 6,85?


Doczytałeś do końca mój post?

A co do innych argumentów za czy przeciw danemu materiałowi, to takich tematów było sporo.
A ten, w którym się wypowiadam jest o energooszczędności. I tu BK wygrywa w cuglach.

----------


## Kemotxb

Transport silikatów jest dość drogi, ja sprowadzałem bloczki prosto z fabryki i na tandem (zestaw) weszło ledwo 18 palet N24 i było na styk z dociążeniem, rozładunek też jest ciężki bo palety ważą dużo i trzeba mieć mocnego i sprawnego HDSa no i miejsce żeby tym zestawem wjechać jak najbliżej fundamentów. No i podjazd musi być solidny, ja wysypałem drogę gruzem inaczej wszystko się zapada, albo robią się koleiny po kolana. Silikat wcale nie wychodzi tanio, sam materiał owszem nie jest drogi, ale do tego dochodzi właśnie transport, palety (kaucjowane), do tego klej którego już poszła mi paleta, klej jest dość drogi bo musi być klasy M10 albo M15, ja chciałem biały więc już drożej niż szary o jakieś 2 zł na worku.

----------


## fotohobby

> Doczytałeś do końca mój post?
> 
> A co do innych argumentów za czy przeciw danemu materiałowi, to takich tematów było sporo.
> A ten, w którym się wypowiadam jest o energooszczędności. I tu BK wygrywa w cuglach.


Gdybysmy mowili o scianie 1W to owszem. Ale jesli za oszczednosc na silikacie masz 5m3 styro, to i ten argument slabnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdybysmy mowili o scianie 1W to owszem. Ale jesli za oszczednosc na silikacie masz 5m3 styro, to i ten argument slabnie.


Ale jaką masz oszczędność, jak mur z silikatu jest droższy?

----------


## maciuspala

Kaizen z całym szacunkiem doczytałem ze zrozumieniem 
Ja kupuje taniej niz 6,85 brutto ale.....
Budujesz dom przy bramie zakładów???
Ceny loco fabryka....
U mnie naczepa platna na powrocie to 799 zl brutto(22 palety) 
Do tego kurs hds 18 palet do klienta na miejscu to minimum 300 zł.I z tego robi się cena.
Ludzie zachwycają się ceną na allegro ale nikt nie pyta jakie to koszty transportu.
Uwierz mi materiał kosztuje w fabryce połowę ceny sprzedaży a reszta to podatki i koszty transportu.
Ytong w moje rejony liczy 950 zl netto za transport 24-tony policz ile to kosztuje do bloczka.A tira musisz rozładować na placu i potem wozić hdsem bo klienci chcą aby dowodzić po kilka palet i ustawiać palety tam gdzie majster sobie życzy.

----------


## maciuspala

I jaki jest sens oszczedzania na scianach całego domu 1000 czy 2000 zł kosztem gorszego materiału jak potem na kuchnie wydajecie 40 tyś bo w drogim renomowanym salonie jak taką samą wiejski dobry stolarz zrobi za 15 tyś.
Sklady na scianach nie zarabiają ja na 2 hdsach ceramiki mam mniejszy zarobek niż jak ten sam klient przyjdzie i kupi xpsa, bitum, klej i folię bąbelkową na fundament.
Ale jak kupi tanio ceramikę to jest duża szansa że zbuduje ze mną cały dom.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale jaką masz oszczędność, jak mur z silikatu jest droższy?


Chlopie, przelicz sobie dla N18 i tym razem zrob to lepiej i moze nie licz spoin, ktorych przy sililacie jest mniej...
I nie podawaj cen z Allegro, bo to mozna przy styro robic, gdzie powyzej minimum logistycznego transport jest gratis

500kWh to 110zl na rok (gaz, przy pompie p-w jeszcze mniej)
To juz nawet  nie bawiac sie w zwiekszanie izolacji wolę zaplacic w roku 100zl wiecej i miec lepszy material w scianach....

Rocznie, to ja kilkukrotnie wiecej na utrzymanie trawników wydaję....

----------


## Kaizen

> Budujesz dom przy bramie zakładów???
> Ceny loco fabryka....


Takie oferty porównuję. Podaj inne, jak chcesz. Wyjdzie silka taniej?




> Uwierz mi materiał kosztuje w fabryce połowę ceny sprzedaży a reszta to podatki i koszty transportu.


Nie wierzę. Miałem o tym poważną rozmowę z właścicielem składu, w którym się zaopatrywałem przy okazji tego tematu. Stwierdził, że ma maksymalne zniżki u producenta i cena, którą mi zaoferowano jest niższa, niż netto loco producent z jego zniżkami. A było to więcej (pomimo braku VAT) niż połowa ceny, którą finalnie płaciłem.

Ale to ciągle nie temat tego wątku - tu mowa o energooszczędności. Nie o kosztach czy innych zaletach tego czy innego materiału.

----------


## tinjap

ale czemu jest walka BK z silikatem z pominięciem ceramiki?

----------


## maciuspala

Jesli patrzylbym tylko pod względem energooszczednosci i nie patrzylbym na cenę to wybralbym ytonga 30 cm w klasie 400, i to mój(nie tylko mój) faworyt nr 2.Przeliczyłem koszty, zyski straty i wybrałem sciany 18 cm.Gdybym miał budować z silikatu 24 to wybrałbym 30 ytong.
Ceramiki nigdy nie brałem pod uwagę.

----------


## tinjap

> Ceramiki nigdy nie brałem pod uwagę


czemu?

----------


## link2jack

> czemu?


Jakie ma zalety? Ma ich więcej niż inne produkty?

----------


## maciuspala

Bo jest krucha, czerwona, krzywa, dziurawa, trzeba murować na zaprawę,trzeba wszędzie kłaść grube tynki, trzeba skupić się jeśli coś ma być powieszone na ścianie,bo codziennie sprzedaje ceramikę,bo nie bo nie i już.

----------


## maciuspala

> Jakie ma zalety? Ma ich więcej niż inne produkty?


Ma dużo plusów....jest tania,jest tania, jest tania to już 3 argumenty, sasiedzi budują z ceramiki, buduje się od lat z ceramiki, ludzie lubią zwozić wywrotke piasku, paletę cementu i paletę wapna i ludzie z dziada pradziada lubią odgłos betoniarki  i poprostu lubią machać łopatą.Niektorzy widzą też aspekt że niby zdrowe ciepłe i takie tam banialuki.
Co nie zmienia faktu że 70% scian u mnie idzie ceramiki.I dobrze bo zaklad mam.blisko, dużo towaru na placu,a murarze już przywykli że 20% jest juz w paletach potluczone.
Jak są popękane Solbety to składają reklamację a ceramika popekana to jakby kupując już się spodzewali uszkodzeń.

----------


## tinjap

> bo nie bo nie i już.


 :roll eyes: 



> Jakie ma zalety? Ma ich więcej niż inne produkty?


myslałem że to taki materiał pomiędzy BK a silikatem.
Wienerberger w miarę prosty ale czerwony to fakt. Akumulacyjność, U, izolacja akust. - pomiędzy BK a Silikatem.
Z parametrów wynika że DOBRA ceramika ok. Ale ja obliczeń na poziomie fizyki molekularnej nie robiłem - słaby jestem z tego. Dlatego też pytam tutaj.

----------


## maciuspala

Winerberger  jest dobry ale....widziałem ostatnio oferte na 25-tke po 4,80 a wtedy odpada aspekt najtańsza.
Jeszcze miesiąc temu sprzedawalem Leiera TH 25 po 3,59 to m2 wychodził 38 zł i to był najtańszy materiał na rynku.I w tym tkwi sukces tego produktu.

----------


## Andrzej733

Nie ma znaczenia z czego zrobisz dom. Robisz z tego co ci pasuje. Możesz liczyć i liczyć zyski a potem otwierasz drzwi przy wypuszczaniu kota i cały zysk niknie.
Ludzie robią domy energooszczędne,wybierają materiał na ścianę a potem  wstawiają 50 procent okien jako przegrody  no i oczywiście nie fiksy bo muszą je otwierać , robią kominek i wstawiają wentylację mechaniczną ....a potem opowiadają bzdury sąsiadom jak tanio i zdrowo mieszkają.

----------


## tinjap

> widziałem ostatnio oferte na 25-tke po 4,80


Ja mam ofertę raczej najtańszą w rejonie z cegOleśnicy 5.02 z dostawą. Pustak Robena tego dużego (18kg) 4,5zł ale musiałbym wziąć 7 palet więcej i 1 miesiąc czekania.
H+H (BK) w takiej cenie jak wienerberger. Silikat tez w podobnej.




> Ludzie robią domy energooszczędne,wybierają materiał na ścianę a potem wstawiają 50 procent okien jako przegrody no i oczywiście nie fiksy bo muszą je otwierać , robią kominek i wstawiają wentylację mechaniczną


Własnie zrezygnowałem z kominka a środki z niego mialem przeznaczyc na WM z reku ale skoro to nie ma sensu to sie tez zastanowię.




> Jeszcze miesiąc temu sprzedawalem Leiera...


Ja tez miałem go kupić ale to podobno straszna kicha. Dlatego też paradoksalnie ludzie potem narzekają na ceramikę bo kupią najtańsza a ta pęka czy nie trzyma wymiaru, mostki termiczne itp. Nie wiem takie mam domysły.

Po ostatniej wizycie w składzie budowlanym jak mnie to sprzedawca namawiał na BK (H+H) jaki to super a ceramika beznadziejna, myślę sobie że  właściciele tych składów może mają większą marżę ze sprzedaży BK niż z ceramiki. Może się mylę i facet z czystej uprzejmości mi dobrze życzył....

----------


## kaszpir007

BK to ulubiony materiał wykonawcy i sprzedawcy.

Lekki (dużo wejścia na Tira), duży , łatwy do obróbki. Buduje się szybko i komfortowo ...

U mnie przy silikacie było ponad 17sztuk bloczków na m2 , przy gazobetonie 7sztuk.
Jeden bloczek silkatu mimo że sporo mniejszy waży dużo wiecej niż dużo większy bloczek z BK ...

W większości inwestor patrzy jaki jest materiał w projekcie domu i taki stosuje , albo taki co "poleca" wykonawca ...

A jeszcze nie spotkałem wykonawcy który by polecał materiał który wymaga od niego duuuużo wiecej pracy i wysiłku ...

----------


## tinjap

to by sie zgadzało cos na tych składach za bardzo chwalą BK, chyba że faktycznie taki dobry.

A teraz załóżmy, że mam ścianę z silikatu to czy przy podłogowym ogrzewaniu gazowym nie będzie ona generować większych kosztów niż BK czy ceramika?
Jak wiadomo silikat ma największą chłonność ciepła a wtedy kocioł pracuje na pełnych obrotach aby dał odpowiednia temperaturę.

Np. w poniedziałek jest temp -10stopni i kocioł pracuje na 100% cały dzień aby ogrzać silikat i beton na podlodze - schodzi bardzo wiele paliwa. We wtorek jest +5 stopni więc kocioł przestaje pracować gdyż w ścianach jest zakumulowane ciepło. Wyziębia się przez to podlogówka a w środę znów -10 stopni i gaz na full. I tak cały sezon. 
Chodzi mi o to, że z tego co slyszałem aby grzanie gazem z podlogowką bylo ekonomiczne musi ten system cały czas pracować na wolnych obrotach aby nie było dużych skoków.

Tak mi powiedzial instalator ale jak mają sie do tego ściany to nie wiem, tak tylko teoretyzuje.

----------


## agb

A masz w Polsce z dnia na dzień skoki temperatury z +5 do -10? Myślałem, że tylko Kaizen potrafi wymyślać takie teorie...

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież Kaizen na przykladzie swojego domu wyliczyl,  ze różnica to jakieś 500kWh, czylu 100zl na rok

A przy -10 kociol nie bedzie pracowal na 100%, moze na 30%. 
On nigdy nie bedzie pracowal na full.
A za jeden dzien podlogowka nie wystygnie tak, zeby musiał ją jakoś specjalnie rozgrzewać. 
Nie myślisz w kategoriach domow energooszczednych

----------


## tinjap

> Nie myślisz w kategoriach domow energooszczednych


nie mam takiego więc nie wiem jaka to róznica względem tego z adoptowanego projektu, pomijając roczne zapotrzebowanie na kW

----------


## maciuspala

Jeśli ktoś budował by dom letniskowy i mieszkał  w nim w weekendy to silikat byłby bardzo złym rozwiązaniem,zanim by dom się nagrzał to już się wyjeżdza i grzeje puste powietrze.
Za to silikaty długo będą trzymać ciepło nawet jak wyłączy się ogrzewanie.
Jedynie czego się boje to faktu jak w lecie dom wchłonie gorąco z upalnego dnia i będzie chciało to oddawać do środka w nocy.Po to mi potrzebna WM która to trochę ogarnie.

----------


## tinjap

a pomijając silikat (nie wiem jak ekipa sie na to zapatrzy) to BK czy ceramika poryzowana (konkretnie wienerberger 25p+w 18kg)?

----------


## fotohobby

Ekipa Ci będzie materiał wybierać ?
Weż może kartkę, napisz co jeśli chodzi o cechy materiału konstrukcyjnego muru jest dla Ciebie ważne i można wtedy dyskutować....
Mieszkałem trzy lata w domu z Porothermu, był nieszczelny i wiało z gniazdek. Może innym nie wieje, ale ja ten materiał skreśliłem, jako pierwszy

----------


## link2jack

Mam porotherm - nie polecam. Chyba głównie dla tego że dziurawy i silikat ma lepszą akumulacyjność.

Budowałem z porothermu 30 + 20grafitu. Pierwsze "lato" w domu i do tej pory nigdy temperatura nie przekroczyła 22*C na parterze, w największe upały wieczorem na poddaszu miałem 24*C (kiedy na dworze było ponad 30*C)

----------


## tinjap

> Weż może kartkę, napisz co jeśli chodzi o cechy materiału konstrukcyjnego muru jest dla Ciebie ważne


materiał konstrukcyjny ma być trwały na min 100lat. Do tego taki aby nie generował wyższych rachunków za ogrzewanie względem innego dostępnego materiału ściennego. To tylko tyle.

*fotohobby* jaki koszt za ogrzewanie generuje Twój "system" ? 

*link2jack* 22*C to moja żona chciała by dogrzewać pokoje.
A przy betonie komórkowym jak szybko temperatura przechodzi przez ściany z izolacją?

Czyli wychodzi, że ceramika gorsza od BK? W BK doczytałem że można bez straty ciepła umieścić okna w ścianie

----------


## kulibob

Co do nieszczelności porothermu nie zauważyłem. Jednak teraz wybrałbym silke ze względu na akumulację zwłaszcza że za X lat planuję przejść na PC lub grzałę.
Jak dla mnie 
1 silka
2 ceramika 
3 gazobeton

To nie cegła odpowiada za ciepłochronność lecz ocieplenie(głównie).

----------


## agb

> materiał konstrukcyjny ma być trwały na min 100lat. Do tego taki aby nie generował wyższych rachunków za ogrzewanie względem innego dostępnego materiału ściennego. To tylko tyle.


Przecież to materiał izolacyjny, a nie konstrukcyjny "generuje" wyższe rachunki lub nie. Zapytałeś o materiał i dostałeś odpowiedź, ale wygląda na to, że oczekujesz innej i czekasz aż Ci ktoś ją poda.

----------


## tinjap

> Zapytałeś o materiał i dostałeś odpowiedź


przepraszam za te pytania ale ściana to nie kuchenka czy prysznic, że się wymieni po czasie. Chciałbym uniknąć w miarę możliwości powiedzenia, że "pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga... "

To że silikat naj to juz uzyskałem odpowiedz więc planuję N18 + np 30 cm styropianu. Tylko nie wiem jak z oknami czy w takiej ścianie jak sie zamontuje to będzie ok względem mostków termicznych. Chciałbym tego uniknąć ale i nie brrnąc w koszty wstawiania okien w ocieplenie

----------


## fotohobby

> *fotohobby* jaki koszt za ogrzewanie generuje Twój "system" ? 
> e


Jakieś 900-1000zł

----------


## Kaizen

> To nie cegła odpowiada za ciepłochronność lecz ocieplenie(głównie).


Taaa, a potem kombinacje z pierwszą warstwą ceramiki zasypywaną perlitem i koszmarnie drogi montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia. Bo na okna ani pomiędzy ścianę konstrukcyjną a fundament nie da się dać ocieplenia.

----------


## Kemotxb

> A masz w Polsce z dnia na dzień skoki temperatury z +5 do -10? Myślałem, że tylko Kaizen potrafi wymyślać takie teorie...


No i tutaj bym polemizował bo niedaleko sięgać jak tej wiosny albo przełom zimy/wiosny tak właśnie było. Jednego dnia było na plusie kilka stopni a na drugi dzień był spory mróz, na trzeci dzień lekko odpuścił, spadł deszcz i dosłownie zamarzał w locie, auto miałem jak bryłę lodu, no i tak było przez kilka dni. Tak więc pogoda płata figle coraz częściej i mocniej.

----------


## Kaizen

> No i tutaj bym polemizował bo niedaleko sięgać jak tej wiosny albo przełom zimy/wiosny tak właśnie było.


Znajdź mi taki dzień i stację meteo z takimi danymi.
Amplituda dzienna 15* to nic niezwykłego - choćby przedwczoraj zabrakło zaledwie 0,01* do pełnych 15* (http://www.meteo.waw.pl/hist.pl)
Ale nie -10 +5.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Znajdź mi taki dzień i stację meteo z takimi danymi.


Znalazłem  amplitudę z -12 do +2 czyli 14 stopni, dołączam zrzut.

----------


## Andrzej733

Co wy z ta kumulacją?  :smile:  Przecież to nie jest perpetuum mobile , a tak do tego podchodzicie. materiały (przegrody) są od typu lekkiego do ciężkiego im więcej masy tym większa chłonność ciepła że tak powiem (chociaż to nie do końca tak).

Przykład

są trzy domy  o takiej samej izolacyjności ścian.
1,z silikatów
2, z BK
3, Z samego styropianu

Aby ogrzać dom o wymiarze 10/10/10 m  w każdym przypadku potrzeba identycznej ilości ciepła i nie ma znaczenia materiał.

Mając dom z samego styropianu kubatura do ogrzania jest  bez materiałów dodatkowych, ściany z cegieł muszą wygrzać najpierw te  cegły.
Przy ciągłym utrzymywaniu temperatury w chacie na określonym poziomie,

 ( co jest coraz częstsze bo ludzie używają coraz więcej elektroniki, czujek, GWC czy tym podobnych (oczywiście globalny efekt energooszczędności jest żaden, bo wyprodukowanie tych zabawek pochłania tyle energii że nawet nie ma mowy o oszczędzaniu energii, ale  ludzie patrzą tylko na siebie, więc te bzdury o energooszczędności są powielane))

kumulacja ciepła nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia,

Kumulacja ma znaczenie właśnie przy okresowym grzaniu nagrzewasz dom  (powietrze i ściany) robisz imprezę i nie grzejesz, przy silikacie ciepło w miarę miarę utrzyma się przez jakieś  6 h (ciągle będzie spadać rzecz jasna) , przy styropianie ciepło wcale się nie utrzyma i nad ranem nocnik do podłogi przymarznie.


Ogrzewanie podłogowę tworzy tzw. kurtynę powietrzną i w zasadzie jest to najlepsze ogrzewanie jakie wymyślono

----------


## tinjap

teraz to juz nie wiem nic a mój KB tym bardziej-wszystko mu jedno-mój wybór

----------


## Busters

Popatrz od drugiej strony. Osob ktore mieszkaja w domu z bk i sa niezadowolone jest naprawde sporo, Takie osoby mieszkajace w domu z porothermu jest malo ale sie zdarzaja. Silikatowca nie widzialem ani jednego ktory powiedzialby cos negatywnego o tym materiale.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

Co Wy z tym ciężarem silikatów i związanym z tym drogim transportem - myślałby kto, że ołowiane są te bloczki. Mocny i sprawny HDS?? mocna nawierzchnia drogi???? Koszt transportu materiałów budowlanych zależy od objętości ładunku - czy przyjedzie jedne zestaw, dwa czy trzy. To że BK jest lekkie to co? I tak nie transportuje się go z paletami ułożonymi w dwóch warstwach. A że jest grubszy więc zajmie większą powierzchnię i być może dojdzie nam z tego tytułu kolejny transport (a może nie). 
Ale każda, zaiste każda naczepa, która nadaje się do przywiezienia nam BK nada się też i do przywiezienia silikatów i każdy kto zajmuje się transportem materiałów budowlanych ma (jeżeli ma go w ogóle) HDSa, który poradzi sobie z ciężarem silikatów.

A co do meritum sprawy. Jeżeli robimy ścianę dwuwarstwową to izolacyjność termiczna warstwy konstrukcyjnej odgrywa tu drugorzędną rolę bo od tego jest ocieplenie - wystarczy dołożyć kilka cm styropianu żeby zniwelować różnicę między silikatami a BK. Dostajemy za to materiał o rewelacyjnych w porównaniu do BK parametrach akustycznych, w którym na zwykłym kołku rozporowym możemy powiesić ciężką szafkę. Potężna pojemność cieplna (zwłaszcza w porównaniu do BK) przełoży się na komfort mieszkania - nie nagrzewają i nie wychładzają się nam tak szybko pomieszczenia co jest bardzo przyjemne zwłaszcza w upały (ogrzewanie ma każdy, a chłodzenie nieliczni).

----------


## fotohobby

> Co wy z ta kumulacją?  Przecież to nie jest perpetuum mobile , a tak do tego podchodzicie. materiały (przegrody) są od typu lekkiego do ciężkiego im więcej masy tym większa chłonność ciepła że tak powiem (chociaż to nie do końca tak).
> 
> Przykład
> 
> są trzy domy  o takiej samej izolacyjności ścian.
> 1,z silikatów
> 2, z BK
> 3, Z samego styropianu
> 
> Aby ogrzać dom o wymiarze 10/10/10 m  w każdym przypadku potrzeba identycznej ilości ciepła i nie ma znaczenia materiał.


No to dziwna rzecz, że zmiana konstrukcji domu na ciężką w programie OZC powoduje niewielki, acz zauważalny spadek zapotrzebowania w stosunku do konstrukcji lekkiej...

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> Co wy z ta kumulacją?  Przecież to nie jest perpetuum mobile , a tak do tego podchodzicie. materiały (przegrody) są od typu lekkiego do ciężkiego im więcej masy tym większa chłonność ciepła że tak powiem .....


Pierwsze nagrzanie oczywiście potrwa dłużej, bo ściany mają większą pojemność. Nie ma to jednak znaczenia w domu, w którym staramy się stale utrzymywać przyjemną do życia temperaturę - tu akumulacja pomaga, bo "wygładza" te wahania. 

Oczywiście w motelu z pokojami wynajmowanymi rzadko i na godziny odradzałbym silikaty - no chyba że z uwagi na akustykę  :wink:

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> ...Ogrzewanie podłogowę tworzy tzw. kurtynę powietrzną i w zasadzie jest to najlepsze ogrzewanie jakie wymyślono


Nie ma róży bez kolców - niestety. Ciepła podłoga nie wszystkim pasuje fizjologicznie - trzeba to lubić. Ja tam na przykład jak się zaczytam wiecie gdzie to trochę denerwuje mnie to ciepło (ogrzewanie podłogowe mam tylko w łaziankach i pralni). I tu śpieszę z wyjaśnieniem, że mam prawidłowo zaprojektowane i wykonane to ogrzewanie - po prostu taki jestem. Żona i dzieciaki nie narzekają. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach mam ogrzewanie ścienne i na nie nie narzekam, co więcej bardzo je chwalę.

----------


## agb

> Znajdź mi taki dzień i stację meteo z takimi danymi.
> Amplituda dzienna 15* to nic niezwykłego - choćby przedwczoraj zabrakło zaledwie 0,01* do pełnych 15* (http://www.meteo.waw.pl/hist.pl)
> Ale nie -10 +5.


A tym bardziej z +5 do -10. Nie kojarzę tak gwałtownych mrozów.

----------


## Kaizen

> Znalazłem  amplitudę z -12 do +2 czyli 14 stopni, dołączam zrzut. 
> Załącznik 393586


Czyli jednak 15* to niezwykła sytuacja? Nie znalazłeś takiej nawet jednej?

----------


## Kaizen

> Popatrz od drugiej strony. Osob ktore mieszkaja w domu z bk i sa niezadowolone jest naprawde sporo,


Masz jakieś statystyki %? I porównujesz domy o podobnych innych cechach? A nie BK z lat 80 zeszłego wieku, i dwuletni z innych materiałów?

----------


## Kaizen

> Koszt transportu materiałów budowlanych zależy od objętości ładunku - czy przyjedzie jedne zestaw, dwa czy trzy.



Bajki opowiadasz. Bloczki fundamentowe przyjeżdżały mi małymi objętościowo partiami (a i tak się zakopał). BK większymi (objętościowo) i barierą było to, żeby było gdzie sensownie porozstawiać po działce.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> ....To że silikat naj to juz uzyskałem odpowiedz więc planuję N18 + np 30 cm styropianu. Tylko nie wiem jak z oknami czy w takiej ścianie jak sie zamontuje to będzie ok względem mostków termicznych. Chciałbym tego uniknąć ale i nie brrnąc w koszty wstawiania okien w ocieplenie


Okna przy ty rozwiązaniu warto wysunąć w ocieplenie nie tylko z uwagi na tracone ciepło, ale i żeby uzyskać jakiś sensowny parapet wewnątrz domu. Jeżeli od 18cm ściany odejmiesz grubość okna i dodasz co najwyżej 3-5 cm wysunięcia do wnętrza to i tak nie postawisz tam nawet małej doniczki z kwiatkiem. No i głupio to wygląda.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> Bajki opowiadasz. Bloczki fundamentowe przyjeżdżały mi małymi objętościowo partiami (a i tak się zakopał). BK większymi (objętościowo) i barierą było to, żeby było gdzie sensownie porozstawiać po działce.


Jeżeli mieszkasz na bagnach... Do mnie przyjechał tir wyładowany po brzegi piaskowcem na paletach (mam go sporo na zewnętrznej, murki, schodki i takie tam) i mimo gruntowej drogi nie było żadnych problemów. Popatrz na profesjonalne budowy - widziałeś tam jakieś problemy z dostawą materiałów? a błota od cholery. Albo taka grucha z betonem. Jest na każdej budowie i jakoś daje radę. Jeżeli ktoś Ci mówi, że musisz za transport silikatów zapłacić więcej, bo to ciężki materiał to Cię po prostu naciąga na kasę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie ma róży bez kolców - niestety. Ciepła podłoga nie wszystkim pasuje fizjologicznie - trzeba to lubić. Ja tam na przykład jak się zaczytam wiecie gdzie to trochę denerwuje mnie to ciepło (ogrzewanie podłogowe mam tylko w łaziankach i pralni).


To coś słabo ocieplony masz dom. Wg dzisiejszych standardów, to i w mrozy temperatura podłogi nie jest odczuwana jako ciepła. Bo takie 50W/m2 to temperatura podłogi w okolicach 26*.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli mieszkasz na bagnach..


A jakie znaczenie ma, gdzie mieszkam? Przecież nie zamawiam tu materiałów budowlanych. Zacznij myśleć logicznie.

A co do wagi - oczywiście, że waga załadowanej ciężarówki jest barierą. Zapytaj kierowców ciężarówek, kiedy i dlaczego najbardziej się boją "krokodylków". Zobacz, ile jedzie na pace stali, a ile styropianu.
Samochody mają określoną ładowność i nie mogą jej przekraczać nie tylko ze względu na nośność gruntu na budowie, ale przede wszystkim dlatego, że przeciążony samochód nie może poruszać się po drogach publicznych (przynajmniej legalnie - kierowca może nazbierać punktów i mandatów). I oczywiście opiewana zaleta innych silki powoduje, że musi przyjechać więcej transportów, żeby przewieźć tę samą objętość (ale dużo większy ciężar) materiału.

----------


## agb

> To coś słabo ocieplony masz dom. Wg dzisiejszych standardów, to i w mrozy temperatura podłogi nie jest odczuwana jako ciepła. Bo takie 50W/m2 to temperatura podłogi w okolicach 26*.


Mieszkałeś w domu z podłogówką? Nie czy byłeś u kogoś kto ma podłogówkę, tylko czy mieszkałeś w takim domu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Mieszkałeś w domu z podłogówką? Nie czy byłeś u kogoś kto ma podłogówkę, tylko czy mieszkałeś w takim domu?


Mam podłogówkę w kuchni i w łazience. A jakie ma to znaczenie?

----------


## agb

A tak pytam.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> A jakie znaczenie ma, gdzie mieszkam? Przecież nie zamawiam tu materiałów budowlanych. Zacznij myśleć logicznie.
> 
> A co do wagi - oczywiście, że waga załadowanej ciężarówki jest barierą. Zapytaj kierowców ciężarówek, kiedy i dlaczego najbardziej się boją "krokodylków". Zobacz, ile jedzie na pace stali, a ile styropianu.
> Samochody mają określoną ładowność i nie mogą jej przekraczać nie tylko ze względu na nośność gruntu na budowie, ale przede wszystkim dlatego, że przeciążony samochód nie może poruszać się po drogach publicznych (przynajmniej legalnie - kierowca może nazbierać punktów i mandatów). I oczywiście opiewana zaleta innych silki powoduje, że musi przyjechać więcej transportów, żeby przewieźć tę samą objętość (ale dużo większy ciężar) materiału.


Nie mówimy o stali czy ołowiu albo uranie. Porównanie dotyczyło transportu silikaty vs BK. Ciężarem silikatów na pace nie przekroczysz nośności dróg publicznych. A co do objętości silki to też nie masz racji, bo jako z materiału znacznie wytrzymalszego niż BK muruje się zwykle ściany nośne z bloczków 18cm więc dla tego samego domu objętość materiału na ściany będzie mniejsza.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> To coś słabo ocieplony masz dom. Wg dzisiejszych standardów, to i w mrozy temperatura podłogi nie jest odczuwana jako ciepła. Bo takie 50W/m2 to temperatura podłogi w okolicach 26*.


Dom mam ocieplony 26cm warstwą grafitowego styropianu (od spodu płyta z 22cm, a od góry 40cm wełny w stropie nad parterem), więc chyba całkiem ok. Ja po prostu wolę dotyk drewna pod stopami, a nie ciepłą płytkę - nawet 26*  :roll eyes:  Ale jak mówiłem to ja, rodzinie pasuje podłogówka przynajmniej w tym zakresie co mamy.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Masz jakieś statystyki %? I porównujesz domy o podobnych innych cechach? A nie BK z lat 80 zeszłego wieku, i dwuletni z innych materiałów?


To moze ja  :smile: 

Dom budowany w 2010/2011. Gazobeton 24cm + 15cm styropianu , w suficie 30cm ,w dachu nawet do 45cm wełny  :smile: 
Obecnie budowany - z silkatu ...

W obecnym domu z BK słyszę otwierająca się bramę i jak przejeżdza koło domu samochód (droga wewnatrzna). Podczas deszczy słyszę spływającą rurę z rynien.

Gazobeton za to "kocha" mój znajomy deweloper kóry buduje koło mnie domy na sprzedaż. Dom z BK stawia w 2 dni (murowanie) , nawet tak polubił BK że nawet stopsuje kształki z BK jako nadproża i jako murłatę ...
Szybko i łatwo  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ciężarem silikatów na pace nie przekroczysz nośności dróg publicznych


Na taki samochód wchodzi 9t


Paleta BK 24x24x59 klasy 400 waży  879,00 kg czyli wchodzi 10 palet po 48szt z których można wymurować 68,57m2 muru
Paleta Silki 25x18x22 waży 1150kg czyli wchodzi 7 palet po 80 szt. 32,18m2 muru (na tradycyjnych spoinach)

Czyli taki samochód musi obrócić ponad 2x więcej czyli transport samego HDSu kosztuje 2x więcej. A transport od producenta do składu tak samo droższy.

Źródła danych:
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/produkty...php?product=12
http://www.solbet-kolbuszowa.com.pl/charakterystyka.php 




> A co do objętości silki to też nie masz racji


To które stwierdzenie moje jest niby nieprawdziwe?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale jak mówiłem to ja, rodzinie pasuje podłogówka przynajmniej w tym zakresie co mamy.


To jaką masz temperaturę podłogi, że ktoś odczuwa dyskomfort? Czy promujesz mit, że nie można mieć drewna na podłogówce?

----------


## Kaizen

> W obecnym domu z BK słyszę otwierająca się bramę i jak przejeżdza koło domu samochód (droga wewnatrzna). Podczas deszczy słyszę spływającą rurę z rynien.


Wentylacja mechaniczna, i szczelne okna trzyszybowe?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Wentylacja mechaniczna, i szczelne okna trzyszybowe?


WM + okna 2 szybowe (Veka)

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

@Kaizen
Aż mnie zaciekawiłeś tymi wyliczeniami.....


Bloczek SILPRO 25x18x22, który przyjąłeś w wyliczeniach (klasy 15, a to z okładem starcza dla domków jednorodzinnych) waży 13,4kg x 64 szt /palecie daje 856,7kg  Powierzchnia z wymiarów bloczków:
SILPRO- 10 palet po 64 bloczki = 640 bloczków o powierzchni 640x0,25x0,22=35,2m^2


Paleta bloczków Ytong PP4 (wg Twoich oznaczeń klasy 600, bo klasę 400 Ytong kończy na bloczkach o szerokości 30cm (z uwagi na wytrzymałość materiału oczywiście))  60x20x24 - 48 szt / palecie waży 1084kg - czyli na wybrany przez Ciebie samochód wejdzie ich 8szt
Powierzchnia z wymiarów bloczków:
Ytong - 8 palet po 48 bloczków = 384 bloczki o powierzchni 384*0,6x0,2=46,8m^2

Czyli faktycznie transport silikatów (gr. 18cm) wyjdzie drożej niż BK (24cm). Co prawda nie 100% drożej tylko 46,8/35,2 = 33% ale zawsze. Niemniej jednak sam materiał (silikaty) jest tańszy więc to w jakimś stopniu niweluje różnicę, czy do końca? nie chce mi się już liczyć .... może ktoś inny.

Wracając jednak do początku naszej dyskusji - samochód załadowany pod korek BK będzie miał takie same problemy (lub ich nie będzie miał) z dojechaniem jak ten załadowany silikatami.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> To jaką masz temperaturę podłogi, że ktoś odczuwa dyskomfort? Czy promujesz mit, że nie można mieć drewna na podłogówce?


Uwierz, że nigdy nie zmierzyłem. Tak jak nigdy nie próbowałem wyliczyć ile mnie kosztuje ogrzewanie - tyle ile musi. Zainwestowałem w najlepszy sprzęt na jaki mnie było stać, po 4 latach mieszkania RWP na ogrzewaniu mam 5,1 a na cwu 3,9 więc nie ma powodów do niepokoju. A że bólę 500 zł miesięcznie za prąd - no cóż nie żyjemy zbyt oszczędnie. 

Co do drewna i podłogówki to nie mit, a techniczny fakt. Uprzedzając krzyk wyjaśniam, że wiem, że się da. Tak jak da się ogacić chatę słomą i liściami, ale to przyznacie nie najlepsze rozwiązanie. Analogicznie drewno, które zaliczyć można do izolatorów ciepła (sam promujesz przecież chatę z bala  :smile:  nieocieplanego) nie jest najszczęśliwszym rozwiązaniem na podłogówce - chociaż oczywiście możliwym. To jest działanie analogiczne do zakrywania grzejnika kocem - dalej grzeje ale chyba wszyscy zgodzą się, że słabiej. Tak wiem można podnieść temperaturę na zasilaniu i będzie grzał tak samo, ale straty ciepła rosną ... i tak w kółko. Oczywiście, jeżeli ktoś chce mieć w domu podłogówkę i jednocześnie drewno na podłodze to da się to zrobić.

----------


## maciuspala

> Jeżeli mieszkasz na bagnach... Do mnie przyjechał tir wyładowany po brzegi piaskowcem na paletach (mam go sporo na zewnętrznej, murki, schodki i takie tam) i mimo gruntowej drogi nie było żadnych problemów. Popatrz na profesjonalne budowy - widziałeś tam jakieś problemy z dostawą materiałów? a błota od cholery. Albo taka grucha z betonem. Jest na każdej budowie i jakoś daje radę. Jeżeli ktoś Ci mówi, że musisz za transport silikatów zapłacić więcej, bo to ciężki materiał to Cię po prostu naciąga na kasę.


Przypuśćmy że na dom potrzebujemy 200 m2 materiału na ściany:
Ceramika TH25 2140 szt pustaka daje 30 palet -żeby to przetransportować na plac to potrzeba 1,5 TIRa(22 palety na aucie)
Ytong 24 Forte PP2,5/04 S+GT 1666 bloczków daje 35 palet-żeby to przetransportować potrzeba 1 TIRa oraz 4 palety( 31 palet na aucie0
Silikat N24 potrzeba 3600 szt bloczka daje 56 palet -żeby to przetransportować potrzebujemy prawie 3 TIRy(20 palet na aucie)
Wiec nie wciskaj kilu że składy naciągają ludzi na kasę....
Silikat jest ciężki w transporcie, ciężki w obróbce, mało składów nimi handluje, więc jeżli nie uprzesz się na ten materiał to go nie kupisz bo....dla składu budowlanego to problem bo dużo jeżdżenia a mały zarobek, murarze nie chcą robić bo ciężki, kierownicy budowy się nie znają na takim materiale i każdy będzie to rozradzał.
Ja jako jedyny w regionie mam na placu silikat i....ciężko to sprzedać...tłumaczę klientom że to rewelacyjny towar przytakują i przyjeżdżają po...ceramikę :smile: takie ludzie

Właśnie sprzedałem silikat na dom..N18 plus działówki N12 i N8, domek niewielki 200 m2 ścian wyszło łącznie 57 palet czyli 3x24 tony naczepy orz 10 kursów małym HDS.
Koszt samego transportu to 3600 zł

----------


## fotohobby

Jak ja budowałem, to jeden plac miał to na stanie, teraz każdy.
Nawet deweloperzy z tego budują teraz - widziałem ulotkę nowego budynku wielorodzinnego w centrum miasta i podkreślone w niej było, że wybudowany z silikatu, materiału najlepiej tłumiącego hałas.

Poza tym źródła hałasu powstają także wewnątrz domu - pralka, hydrofor, kocioł kondensacyjny, rekuperator, czy sprzęty RTV. Warto zadbać o jak najlepszy materiał ścienny tłumiący dźwięki, no i oczywiście o dobre drzwi.
I to dla mnie jest więcej warte, niż 100zl rocznie oszczędności na ogrzewaniu.

Mam płytą fundamentową i wiązary - mógłbym nie mieć ścian wewnętrznych nośnych.
Ale pomimo tego, wszystkie sypialnie objechałem 18cm pełnym silikatem - także od wewnątrz.
Różnica w izolacji akustycznej jest przygniatająca. Sypialnia syna, podobnie jak łazienka sąsiadują z pomieszczeniem technicznym, w której jest pralka. 
U syna pralki nie słychać, a łazience (oddzielonej drążonym silikatem 12cm)  tak.
Podobnie z hydroforem.

Jsk pomyślę, że 12cm BK to jeszcze gorsza izolacja akustyczna od 12cm silikatu....

----------


## Kaizen

> Niemniej jednak sam materiał (silikaty) jest tańszy więc to w jakimś stopniu niweluje różnicę, czy do końca?


Podasz te ceny, które porównujesz, że wychodzi tańszy? Jak wcześniej pisałem (podając linki) owszem, jest odrobinę tańszy - 0,5% u producenta.
I nie porównuj z Ytongiem, który jest nieprzyzwoicie drogi.

----------


## fotohobby

Ty porównywałeś Silkę. To ten sam drogi producent.

Do porównania wziąłeś jakiś tani BK...

Jak ktoś mieszka na Dolnym Sląsku, to na bank będzie miał mur z silikatu 10--15% tańszy, niż z solbetu - ze względu na transport właśnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Niemniej jednak sam materiał (silikaty) jest tańszy więc to w jakimś stopniu niweluje różnicę, czy do końca?


Podasz te ceny, które porównujesz, że wychodzi tańszy? Jak wcześniej pisałem (podając linki) owszem, jest odrobinę tańszy - 0,5% u producenta.
I nie porównuj z Ytongiem, który jest nieprzyzwoicie drogi.




> Tak wiem można podnieść temperaturę na zasilaniu i będzie grzał tak samo, ale straty ciepła rosną ... i tak w kółko. Oczywiście, jeżeli ktoś chce mieć w domu podłogówkę i jednocześnie drewno na podłodze to da się to zrobić.


A wiesz, ze okładzina o większej oporności, to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie, jak się chce grzać akumulacyjnie?
Pewnie położę w salonie płytki - ale to z lenistwa i ich trwałości i łatwości utrzymania w czystości. Ze szkodą dla akumulacyjności i kosztów ogrzewania.
 Drewno uznaję tylko olejowane, to nie nie nadaje się do powierzchni intensywnie eksploatowanych (znaczy nadaje się, ale wymaga dużo pracy, a ja leniwy jestem).



Problem, to mają miłośnicy PC, których sprawność (COP) spada wraz ze wzrostem temperatury GZ. Reszcie to lotto.




> Warto zadbać o jak najlepszy materiał ścienny tłumiący dźwięki, no i oczywiście o dobre drzwi.


Po co wydawać kasę na "dobre" pod względem akustycznym drzwi, jak trzeba je podciąć albo wstawić tuleje? I co to są "dobre drzwi"?

----------


## fotohobby

Dobre, czyli lepsze pod względem tłumienia od gorszych. Tak, jak silikaty jest "dobry" porównując do BK
Owszem, podcięcia psują akustyką, ale i tak, pomimo tego, że występują w przegrodzie jest olbrzymia różnica w izolacyjnośći akustycznej przegrody, w zależności od czego jest wykonana.

----------


## fotohobby

Tu masz przykład - sypialnia 1.9, łazienka 1.7 są oddzielone od pomieszczenia technicznego 1.8 taką samą ilością przegród i drzwi, tylko, że pomiędzy sypialnią, a pom.tech jest pełne 18cm.
Komfort znacząco podniesiony

EDIT Coś mi zepsuło .jpga na serwerze

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ja jako jedyny w regionie mam na placu silikat i....ciężko to sprzedać...tłumaczę klientom że to rewelacyjny towar przytakują i przyjeżdżają po...ceramikętakie ludzie


Znam ten ból i teraz wiem dlaczego hurtownie nie były zainteresowane sprzedażą mi silikatu albo mieli w mało ciekawych cenach ...
Mimo to się uparłem ...

Na mój dom 117m2 potrzebowałem 48 palet materiału . Z tego co się dowiedziałem przywiozły to 3 cięzarówki z naczepami prosto z fabryki (nie było mnie przy rozładunku).

Brałem bezpośrednio z fabryki. Znalazłem fabrykę około 150km ode mnie (najjbliższą , mała fabryka) , zadzwoniłem , pogaałem i dostałem dobrą cenę (okazało się że taką samą jak hurtownie) i przywieźli mi bezpośrednio z fabryki ich samochodami.
Za transport płaciłem 600 zł netto (+VAT).

Murarze nie chcą ani ceramiki a tym bardziej silkatu , bo ciężki , trudno się obrabia i duużo murowania ...
Po co się "przemęczać" jak jest lekki i szybki BK , a hurtownie są w większosci "dla wykonawców" a nie inwesotrów bo to często wykonawca "poleca" materiały ..

Oosbiście uwazam że ŚWIADOMY inwestor powinien wybrać taki materiał jaki ma dla niego najwięcej zalet a nie taki jaki jest najllepszy dla wykonawcy czy hurtowni ...

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> ....Oosbiście uwazam że ŚWIADOMY inwestor powinien wybrać taki materiał jaki ma dla niego najwięcej zalet a nie taki jaki jest najllepszy dla wykonawcy czy hurtowni ...


Dokładnie tak. I co z tego, że za transport nawet przyjdzie zapłacić z 600 zł więcej jeżeli budujemy dom za 600 000 zł lub jeszcze więcej. Trzeba wybierać rozwiązanie, które jest naszym zdaniem najlepsze, a nie najtańsze. A ściana dwuwarstwowa z silikatami vs taka ściana z BK ma same plusy - jako całość spełnia wszystkie wymagania: akustyka, pojemność cieplna, izolacja termiczna.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

> .....Wiec nie wciskaj kilu że składy naciągają ludzi na kasę....


To przykre, że dp takiego wniosku doszedłeś czytając moje posty. Ja pisałem tylko, że transport (1 TIR) nieważne czego będzie kosztował tyle samo.

----------


## tinjap

Wczoraj byłem w domu ok 110m2 budowanego w latach 2000/2002 z "białej cegły" to chyba silikat ale na zaprawy pionowe i poziome. W środku kilka cm styropianu a od wewnątrz cienki pustak. Wczoraj na dworze było raczej ciepło ok 25 stopni a wewnątrz domu chłodno- za chłodno. Rozmawiałem z "gospodynią" i mówi, że taki jest klimat cały czas -trochę za chłodno. Piec na Egroszek i wentylacja graw., okna drewniane. Taki ot tani domek.

----------


## fotohobby

W domu z bala byłoby pewnie podobnie, ale co to wnosi do tematu ?

----------


## maciuspala

> To przykre, że dp takiego wniosku doszedłeś czytając moje posty. Ja pisałem tylko, że transport (1 TIR) nieważne czego będzie kosztował tyle samo.


A ja to zrozumiałem, że jak skład powie że silikat jest droższy w transporcie to naciaga klientów.Bez urazy.
Ja za transport  Silikatu z Lezajska płacę 800 zl za 20 palet, a za transport 22 palet ceramiki Leiera 300 zl.
Fakt ceramika jest blisko Lezajsk.....daleko.

----------


## tinjap

> W domu z bala byłoby pewnie podobnie, ale co to wnosi do tematu ?


tylko tyle, że mojej rodzince może być za zimno przy 21 stopniach latem. Mogli by dogrzewać się. Zimą to zrozumiałe ale latem człowiek przestawiony jest psychicznie oraz ubiorem na ciepło .
A jak to w praktyce użytkowej na dłuższa metę? Nie wiem.

----------


## imrahil

> Co wy z ta kumulacją?


duża pojemność cieplna pozwala lepiej wykorzystać zyski bytowe i słoneczne.w okresach przejściowych jak świeci słońce, to temperatura nie rośnie aż tak bardzo w ciężkim domu, za to czasem można całą noc być bez ogrzewania, aż do kolejnego dnia. latem też temperatura tak nie rośnie w ciężkim domu, co pozwala przetrwać w komforcie aż do wieczora, kiedy można dom schłodzić.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Czyli jednak 15* to niezwykła sytuacja? Nie znalazłeś takiej nawet jednej?


Hm no nie znalazłem aż tak dużej amplitudy, ale to nie znaczy że takowa się nie zdarzy. O tornadach też się nie słyszało kilkanaście lat temu, a teraz o mało co trąba powietrzna nie porwała mi garażu  :wink: .

----------


## tinjap

cholera dzwonili ze skladu i silikat wychodzi na ten moment drozej o 3000zl od porothermu a  1500zł drożej od BK (biorąc pod uwage również koszty transportu)

----------


## Kemotxb

> Co Wy z tym ciężarem silikatów i związanym z tym drogim transportem - myślałby kto, że ołowiane są te bloczki. Mocny i sprawny HDS?? mocna nawierzchnia drogi???? Koszt transportu materiałów budowlanych zależy od objętości ładunku - czy przyjedzie jedne zestaw, dwa czy trzy. To że BK jest lekkie to co? I tak nie transportuje się go z paletami ułożonymi w dwóch warstwach. A że jest grubszy więc zajmie większą powierzchnię i być może dojdzie nam z tego tytułu kolejny transport (a może nie). 
> Ale każda, zaiste każda naczepa, która nadaje się do przywiezienia nam BK nada się też i do przywiezienia silikatów i każdy kto zajmuje się transportem materiałów budowlanych ma (jeżeli ma go w ogóle) HDSa, który poradzi sobie z ciężarem silikatów.


Uwierz mi na słowo bo jestem na świeżo po rozładunku dwóch tandemów czyli dwóch składów po 18 palet każdy czyli w sumie 36 palet i jak spojrzałeś na pakę to spokojnie weszłoby jeszcze 2 palety na samochód i 2 palety na przyczepę ale nie można tego zrobić bo dopuszczalna ładowność takiego zestawu to 22 tony 
więc na styk a i tak kierowca trochę marudził że jak wsiądzie do auta to ma przeciążenie  :wink: . Jedna paleta N24 to 64 bloczki po 19 kg każdy czyli 1216 kg i żeby to dźwignąć i rozładować potrzeba silny HDS, owszem wypakować z paki na grunt 2 metry od burty to każdy da radę, ale nie po to zamawia się HDS żeby wypakował gdziekolwiek tylko stawia się tak by nie trzeba było daleko nosić, u mnie stawiał na ślepej wylewce i to było wyzwanie i dla mnie i dla operatora a i tak ucierpiała rura od przepustu. Jak wyciągnie ramię HDS to jego udźwig spada drastycznie. Jak zestaw wjeżdżał na działkę przez chodnik z kostki to kostka ugięła się jak poduszka, na podjeździe mam wysypaną 3ośkę gruzu inaczej zapadłby się jak w maśle. Poza tym w okolicy po prostu nie ma na składzie silikatu i musiałem sprowadzać prosto z Leżajska (220 km w obie strony), a nikt za lekki grosz nie pojedzie takim zestawem.

----------


## tinjap

a co sądzicie na temat zewnętrzne ściany z BK a wszystkie wewnętrzne z silikatu? Wtedy by poszło mniej styropianu, z oknami mało problemu gdyż w mur a nie w styropian, a akumulacja i izolacja akustyczna wewnątrz dzięki silikatom

----------


## Kemotxb

To zależy jaki będzie projekt domu, jak będziesz miał taki że ani jednej ściany nośnej nie będzie wewnątrz to można i tak, ale jak będą nośne to już lipa. Ogólnie nie jest dobrze jak miesza się materiały, ale sąsiad buduje odwrotnie niż zazwyczaj się robi ... zewnętrzne z ceramiki a wewnętrzne z BK  :wink:

----------


## tinjap

ściany wewnętrzne nośne są

----------


## kaszpir007

> Właśnie sprzedałem silikat na dom..N18 plus działówki N12 i N8, domek niewielki 200 m2 ścian wyszło łącznie 57 palet czyli 3x24 tony naczepy orz 10 kursów małym HDS.
> Koszt samego transportu to 3600 zł


W listopadzie kupowałem silikaty N18 , N12 i N8. Łącznie 48 palet.

Trasnport bezpośrednio z fabryki , transport producenta. 150km w jedną stronę. Przyjechały podobno 3 ciężarówki z naczepami. Nie widziałem dokładnie , bo nie było mnie przy odbiorze. 

Płaciłem 600zł netto za transport  + VAT23%.

----------


## maciuspala

600 zł netto za 3 kursy zestawu?Albo wliczone był transport czesciowo w cenę albo fabryka to Caritas.
150 km w 1 strone to 300 km x 3 auta daje 900 km x 35 l/100 km daje 315 l x 4,2 = 1323 zl za paliwo, a gdzie amortyzacja, opłacenie kierowcy i zarobek?
Chyba że za 1 kurs ale jeśli nawet to z HDS em u mnie stawki wręcz  niewyobrażalne.
Leżajsk liczy hds 18 palet 1250 netto i potrzebują 4-5 dni żeby kogoś za te kasę znaleźć.Zwykła przyczepa 20 palet to 650 zł netto czasami uda się na Transie znaleźć za 620 netto.
Standardowo duży HDS bierze 4,5 netto za 1 km licząc w 2strony.

----------


## tinjap

słuchajcie dajcie spokój z tą ceną za transport 3zł/km hds z przyczepą taka jest stawka. Silki 15 palet max wejdzie ze względu na ciężar więc na budowę mojego domu 3 kursy. Porothermu 2 kursy tak samo jak i BK. Trzeba liczyć najczęściej ilość km budowa-fabryka-budowa mimo że skład budowlany w którym płacimy jest kilka km obok niej.

----------


## fotohobby

> tylko tyle, że mojej rodzince może być za zimno przy 21 stopniach latem. Mogli by dogrzewać się. Zimą to zrozumiałe ale latem człowiek przestawiony jest psychicznie oraz ubiorem na ciepło .
> A jak to w praktyce użytkowej na dłuższa metę? Nie wiem.


Jeszcze raz dobrze ci poradzę - przerzuć się na myślenie w kategoriach domu energooszczędnego, a nie takiego, co ma kilka cm styropianu.
Mam w teraz salonie 25C, bo są tam stale otwarte drzwi tarasowe, w sypialniach 22-23C, bo bronię je przed przegrzaniem roletami.

----------


## fotohobby

> a co sądzicie na temat zewnętrzne ściany z BK a wszystkie wewnętrzne z silikatu? Wtedy by poszło mniej styropianu, z oknami mało problemu gdyż w mur a nie w styropian, a akumulacja i izolacja akustyczna wewnątrz dzięki silikatom


Jeśli mieszkasz w spokojnej okolicy, jest to niezła koncepcja. Jeśli przy lotnisku, torach, to marna. Jeśłi wybierzesz Ytonga i Silkę to masz te same wysokości bloczków i brak kłopotów z przewiązaniem.

----------


## tinjap

> Jeszcze raz dobrze ci poradzę - przeżuć się na myślenie w kategoriach domu energooszczędnego, a nie takiego, co ma kilka cm styropianu


przecież ja tylko o takim myślę, ale z wypowiedzi rozumiem że sugerujesz aby nie koncentrować się tylko na ścianie, tak?
kurcze ten silikat n18 drogi jest. Ceramika podobno dziurawa i trzeba tynkować przed ociepleniem i po. BK 500 niby ok ale słabo izoluje akustycznie. Buduje na wsi w polach więc kosiarka,pies czasem auto to generuje hałas. Nie wiem jak za 10 lat będzie.



> Mam w teraz salonie 25C, bo są tam stale otwarte drzwi tarasowe, w sypialniach 22-23C


No to temperatura super.

----------


## kaszpir007

> 600 zł netto za 3 kursy zestawu?Albo wliczone był transport czesciowo w cenę albo fabryka to Caritas.
> 150 km w 1 strone to 300 km x 3 auta daje 900 km x 35 l/100 km daje 315 l x 4,2 = 1323 zl za paliwo, a gdzie amortyzacja, opłacenie kierowcy i zarobek?
> Chyba że za 1 kurs ale jeśli nawet to z HDS em u mnie stawki wręcz  niewyobrażalne.
> Leżajsk liczy hds 18 palet 1250 netto i potrzebują 4-5 dni żeby kogoś za te kasę znaleźć.Zwykła przyczepa 20 palet to 650 zł netto czasami uda się na Transie znaleźć za 620 netto.
> Standardowo duży HDS bierze 4,5 netto za 1 km licząc w 2strony.


Płaciłem za każdą przywiezioną paletę z rozładunkiem , czyli 48x 15,23zł brutto , czyli łacznie 738zł brutto.
I tyle.

Zapłaciłem łącznie za CAŁY transport z rozładunkiem 738zł brutto.

Nie interesowało mnie ile samochodów to dowiezie ...

Widać fabryka Caritas  :wink:  A tak serio transport fabryki więc sądzę że idzie to po kosztach , bo transportują swój towar ...

----------


## tinjap

BK gęstość 600 ma izolacje akustyczną RA2R – ściana zewnętrzna 44db,

----------


## maciuspala

Ja jak sprzedaje sciany to transport jest gratis a wvkoszty np silikatu wliczam cenę transportu.
Jakbym klientowi powiedział że transport kosztuje 3200 zl to by wyszedł.A jak powiem cenę za bloczek z wliczonym do sztuki transporcie to jest zadowolony.Takie czasy.
Czasami zdarza mi się powiedzieć za transport połowę kwoty a resztę pokryć ze swojej marży.Ludzi boli że muszą płacić za transport jakby do auta lało się wodę a kierowca był wolontariuszem.

----------


## tinjap

*maciuspala* rozumiem że masz skład bud. Powiedz czy Tobie zależy aby sprzedać materiał na ściany A zamiast B biorąc pod uwage że to klient płaci za transport z fabryki?

----------


## fotohobby

> BK gęstość 600 ma izolacje akustyczną RA2R – ściana zewnętrzna 44db,


Na stronie Solbetu widzę 42dB, silikat 18 cm z Sil Pro 48dB, czyli niemal trzykrotnie lepiej

----------


## maciuspala

> *maciuspala* rozumiem że masz skład bud. Powiedz czy Tobie zależy aby sprzedać materiał na ściany A zamiast B biorąc pod uwage że to klient płaci za transport z fabryki?


Mi zależy żeby klient kupił u mnie sciany i miał dobrą cenę gdyż jest bardzo duża szansa że jak kupi tanio ściany to zbuduje ze mną cały dom.
Nie ważne czy bedzie to ceramika czy BK czy silikat i tak zarabiam na tym mniej niż zarobie marży na gwoździach które zmieszczą się w reklamówce.
Są sklady ktore odpuszczają sciany dając wysoką cenę bo zarobku nie ma a roboty i problemów dużo.
Czasami policzysz np 4 kursy HDS a okaże się że auto musi jechać dodatkowy kurs albo dwa i już jesteś w plecy.
Jak klient wróci i robi dalej zakupy to ok ale jak kupił tylko ściany bo biega od skladu do skladu i szuka okazji to jest strata.

----------


## tinjap

> Na stronie Solbetu widzę 42dB, silikat 18 cm z Sil Pro 48dB, czyli niemal trzykrotnie lepiej


widać piszą jak chcą bo ja tez z solbetu spisałem. Ytong sie nie chwali ale biorąc pod uwagę gęstość to raczej to samo
Nigdy nie byłem w domu gdzie sciany zew były by z BK nie mam porównania. A jak się mają ściany w bloku z lat 70 to BK i silikatu?

----------


## fotohobby

W bloku był żelbet, ale cienki. Działówki z cegły kratówki... raczej blizej do BK, niz do silikatu - wiem, bo w wielkiej płycie mieszkałam.

----------


## tinjap

jeden z użytkowników mając ściany zew. z BK ale 400 i wew. z silki pisze, że akustycznie jest kiepsko, burze, deszcz i to co w domu się dzieje słychać. 
Wilgotność nobecnie nie spadła poniżej 45% jak działa rekuperator. A podczas mgły, deszczu rośnie do 90% nawet.

Kurcze ale ja mieszkając całe życie w żelbetonie też słyszę burzę a higrometru nie posiadam więc nie wiem ile jest w bloku wilgotności.

Chciałem już zbudowac z Ytonga 600 i dać Silkę do środka powinno być ciepło i miło. Znowu róznica między BK 400 a 600  4db robi swoje.

----------


## admiralbar

> Chciałem już zbudowac z Ytonga 600 i dać Silkę do środka powinno być ciepło i miło. Znowu róznica między BK 400 a 600 4db robi swoje.


Ja zrobiłem podobnie, tj suporek 500 ściany zewnętrzne, wewnątrzwszystkie to działówki - są z silikatu.
Gdzieś pisałem swoje przemyślenia, ale powtórzę - silką ciężko się muruje - zależy jaką będziesz miał ekipę, ale wątpie, żeby chciało się przycinać każdy bloczek  fleksą - utłuką młotkiem, resztę zachlapią zaprawą cement. 
Akustyka - nie wiem jescze do mam SSZ, 
teraz ta cudowna akumulacja - to ogromna masa, więc jak to się zozgrzeje to trzyma ciepło - więc i trudno będzie ją wystudzić np latem.
Policz ile mniej więcej ton będą ważyły ściany, nawet te z sporka, do tego wylewka i tynk na scianach - u mnie samej wylewki ok 10m3, tynk ze 2-3 tony to na prade sporo akumulacji - nie wiem czy miałeś styczność z piecokominkami - taki piec waży ok 1,5-2 ton a ciepło trzyma przez całą noc.
Teraz mostki termiczne - silka to doskonały przewodnik ciepła, więc mam super mostki od chudziaka.
Cudowny montaż wszystkiego - wystarczy zastosować dobre kołki i po problemie
Nie wiem czy ostatnie bloczki nie będą się odrywały przy wierceniu z udarem - jeden z prowadzacych DB na forum miał taki problem.
Zamówienia i dostawa materiału - nie wiem jak będzie u Ciebie, ale ja zostałem z 3 paletami silki bo był błąd w projekcie ( źle policzone m2 działówek) skład nie chce tego brać bo nikt nie kupi.
Podsumowując - ja odradzam - walnąłbym dziś wszystko z suporka 600.

----------


## tinjap

Dziękuję za info...



> Teraz mostki termiczne - silka to doskonały przewodnik ciepła, więc mam super mostki od chudziaka.


Właśnie myślałem nad tym i ja bym pierwszą warstwą poleciał z BK



> ale wątpie, żeby chciało się przycinać każdy bloczek fleksą - utłuką młotkiem, resztę zachlapią zaprawą cement


ale co mają ucinać? jak ytong i silka mają ten sam wymiar wysokości?

Ogólnie tez plany sa do BK 600 + 20cm styro i całe wnętrze silką. Trochę obawiam się tylko tej akustyki. Może to tylko marketing a może i nie.
Najbardziej jednak negatywnie naczytałem sie o ceramice że dziurawa-może to też wynik konkurencji. Nawet myślałem aby eliminując "wianie" w zamki porothermu dać piankę. U mnie ekipa radzi ceramikę pewnie też ze względu na prostotę murowania ale przecież BK tez wydaje sie łatwo postawić.

----------


## [email protected]

Nie wszyscy co wybudowali z silki sobie chwalą, większość co chwali to jest dziwnym trafem tutaj na forum. 
Czytałem statystyki z 2013 roku, to w Polsce z silki budowalo 3% ludzi, więc bardzo mało. Nie wiem jak jest teraz, ale podejrzewam, że dalej silka jest mniej popularna niż BK czy ceramika.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie wszyscy co wybudowali z silki sobie chwalą, większość co chwali to jest dziwnym trafem tutaj na forum. 
> Czytałem statystyki z 2013 roku, to w Polsce z silki budowalo 3% ludzi, więc bardzo mało. Nie wiem jak jest teraz, ale podejrzewam, że dalej silka jest mniej popularna niż BK czy ceramika.


Wiesz duża częśc świadomych inwestorów "siedzi" lub czyta muratora , ale patrząc na ilosc "budów" to jest to bardzo mały odsetek ...

Tam gdzie buduję buduje się głównie na gazobetonie lub cermice. Silkaty spotyka się rzadko i jak już to przy budowach komerycyjncyh ...
Choć kilka domów budowanych na silikacie widziałem ...

Składy są "zasypane" gazobetonem i ceramiką i ludzie budują na tym co poleca wykoanwca i hurtownia ...

Co do gazobetonu to nie mówię że to zły materiał. Ma swoje zalety i wady jak każdy materiał konstruykcyjny. 
Ważne aby KLIENT zdecydował na czym mu zależy i taki wybrał ...

I tyle albo aż tyle ...

Nie ma idealnego materiału konstrukcyjnego. Każdy ma swoje zalety i wady i najważniejsze wybrać taki na jakich zaletach nam nabardizje zależy ..

----------


## kulibob

> Taaa, a potem kombinacje z pierwszą warstwą ceramiki zasypywaną perlitem i koszmarnie drogi montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia. Bo na okna ani pomiędzy ścianę konstrukcyjną a fundament nie da się dać ocieplenia.


Niezabardzo cię rozumiem. Moje okna połowicznie stoją na murze połowicznie są w ociepleniu. Dawanie "stelaży" do montażu w ociepleniu jest nie opłacalne. Wydasz ekstra zaoszczędzisz niewiele. Już niepamiętam na ile to wyceniano ale to był kosmos.

----------


## admiralbar

> ale co mają ucinać? jak ytong i silka mają ten sam wymiar wysokości?


bloczek z długości.
Pierwszy bloczek od dołu przy silce - tak miał kierbud z którym kiedyś rozmawiałem. Ale to tylko pierwsza warstwa - dalej jest silka.
To może przeplataniec - warstwa suporka, warstwa silki, znowu suporek itd  :smile:   :big lol: 
Ceramikę polcają, bo znają ten materiał i łatwo się muruje. Ja bym odradzał bo strasznie się kruszy, to chyba jakościowo najsłabszy materiał w tej chwili.



> Wiesz duża częśc świadomych inwestorów "siedzi" lub czyta muratora , ale patrząc na ilosc "budów" to jest to bardzo mały odsetek ...


jużnie dokładajmy ideoligii do silikatu, że to świadomość, zdrowie itp.  




> Nie ma idealnego materiału konstrukcyjnego. Każdy ma swoje zalety i wady i najważniejsze wybrać taki na jakich zaletach nam nabardizje zależy ..

----------


## firewall

> Nie wszyscy co wybudowali z silki sobie chwalą, większość co chwali to jest dziwnym trafem tutaj na forum. 
> Czytałem statystyki z 2013 roku, to w Polsce z silki budowalo 3% ludzi, więc bardzo mało..


I co z tego wynika?

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wszyscy co wybudowali z silki sobie chwalą, większość co chwali to jest dziwnym trafem tutaj na forum. 
> Czytałem statystyki z 2013 roku, to w Polsce z silki budowalo 3% ludzi, więc bardzo mało. Nie wiem jak jest teraz, ale podejrzewam, że dalej silka jest mniej popularna niż BK czy ceramika.


Oczywiscie, ze są mjiej popularne,  natomiast jest to daleko wiecej, niz trzy procent, co pokazuje choćby sonda na tum forum, gdzie silikaty maja tendencje wzrostową,  ceramika malejacą.
Zreszta - nawet w 2013 bylo to wiecej, niz trzy procent, dla trzech procrent nie opłacaloby sie tego na placu trzymac, a jednak już wtedy silikaty były na co drugim, co trzecim skladzie.

Poki budujący będą w sprawie wyboru materiału na ściany radzić się u majstrów i murarzy, to silikaty BK nie przebiją, bo kto by sobie z własnaj woli robotę utrudniał...

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja zrobiłem podobnie, tj suporek 500 ściany zewnętrzne, wewnątrzwszystkie to działówki - są z silikatu.
> Gdzieś pisałem swoje przemyślenia, ale powtórzę - silką ciężko się muruje - zależy jaką będziesz miał ekipę, ale wątpie, żeby chciało się przycinać każdy bloczek  fleksą - utłuką młotkiem, resztę zachlapią zaprawą cement. 
> .


Przeciez cięcie fleksą, to standard. 
Dzieki temu po budowie mialem może dwa wiarrka odpadów. Co do zwrotu palety bloczków, u mnie nie było z tym problemu - sklad i tak cały czas tym handluje.

----------


## MhUser

czy ktoś wspomniał że ściana  silikatu wychodzi lepiej ocieplona?

przyjmijmy ścianę 49,5cm

tynk (wew i zew) 1,5 cm taki sam dla obu opcji (choć wydaje mi się że BK gorzej trzyma wymiar i powininem być z 1cm grubszy tynk)

silka 18 + 30 styropian (0,031) daje ~U = 0,097 (R = 10.269)
BK 24 + 24 styropian (0,031) daje ~U= 0,102 (R = 9,721)

użyłem tego kalkulatora (http://cdn8.muratordom.smcloud.net/s...6cdf342d6d.zip)

budując ścianę dwuwarstwową z silikatów masz lepsze ocieplenie, lepszą akumulację, lepsza odporność na nasiąkanie, lepszą szczelność powietrzną, lepszą akustykę, lepszą ognioodporność, lepszą nośność, lepszą odporność na grzyby i inne biologiczne zagrożenia za ta samą cenę lub taniej

----------


## tinjap

> Moje okna połowicznie stoją na murze połowicznie są w ociepleniu.


To przy 30cm styropianu nie wydaje sie to dziwne? Czy z czasem staje sie to normalne?

----------


## Kaizen

> przyjmijmy ścianę 49,5cm


Grubo. Czemu akurat tak grubo?




> tynk (wew i zew) 1,5 cm taki sam dla obu opcji (choć wydaje mi się że BK gorzej trzyma wymiar i powininem być z 1cm grubszy tynk)


BK dobrze trzyma wymiary. A jeżeli nie, to prostą tarą łatwo go wyrównać. Częsty argument przeciwników BK jest że jest kruchy i miękki - tyle, że to zaleta przy murowaniu na cienką spoinę. Twardego materiału nie wyrównasz i musisz dać więcej kleju. O gorszym U nawet, niż silka.




> silka 18 + 30 styropian (0,031) daje ~U = 0,097 (R = 10.269)
> BK 24 + 24 styropian (0,031) daje ~U= 0,102 (R = 9,721)


Fakt, do zewnątrz odrobinę gorsze U ma mur z BK. A co z mostkiem do gruntu? Na to też masz patent, żeby ciepło nie uciekało murem do gruntu przez fundament i chudziaka?




> za ta samą cenę lub taniej


Nawet zakładając, że z dostawą na plac budowy silka kosztuje w przeliczeniu na m2 muru tyle samo, co BK, to przecież te 6cm grafitu nie jest za darmo. No i robocizna tez tańsza nie będzie. A fundement nie przydałby się mocniejszy?




> Moje okna połowicznie stoją na murze połowicznie są w ociepleniu.


I połowicznie masz zlikwidowany mostek. To dobre rozwiązanie, o ile jest dobrze obrobione z zewnątrz. Raczej dla samorobów, bo ekipy nie specjalnie się przykładają i tu bezpieczniej zlicować okno z murem.

Tak czy inaczej nie zmienia to faktu, że przy lepszym U materiału konstrukcyjnego mostek tu będzie mniejszy.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Grubo. Czemu akurat tak grubo?
> 
> BK dobrze trzyma wymiary. A jeżeli nie, to prostą tarą łatwo go wyrównać. Częsty argument przeciwników BK jest że jest kruchy i miękki - tyle, że to zaleta przy murowaniu na cienką spoinę. Twardego materiału nie wyrównasz i musisz dać więcej kleju. O gorszym U nawet, niż silka.
> 
> Fakt, do zewnątrz odrobinę gorsze U ma mur z BK. A co z mostkiem do gruntu? Na to też masz patent, żeby ciepło nie uciekało murem do gruntu przez fundament i chudziaka?
> 
> .


Silikaty też trzymaja wymiary i są przygotowane na cienką spoinę. Ja miałem silkaty z firmy "Siliaty Szlachta" i wykonawca nie narzekał ...
Co do grubości ścian to u mnie jest 18cm ściana + 22 styropian , czyli łącznie 40cm. Przy gazobetonie 24cm mógłbym dać max 16cm styropianu aby mieć taką samą grubość muru.

Co do uciekania ciepłą do gruntu to po to wymyślono kilkadziesiat lat temu plytę fundamentową i jeśli komuś zależy na braku mostku od gruntu to robi płytę a nie zwykłę ławy ...

----------


## tinjap

a co do akumulacyjności silikatu to małe pytanie
W południe temperatura ok 30 stopni ściana akumuluje ciepło i co nocą podczas snu kiedy na dworze jest już 20 stopni ? Czy nie będzie "parówy" w domu nocą?

----------


## MhUser

> Grubo. Czemu akurat tak grubo?
> 
> Fakt, do zewnątrz odrobinę gorsze U ma mur z BK. A co z mostkiem do gruntu? Na to też masz patent, żeby ciepło nie uciekało murem do gruntu przez fundament i chudziaka?


dałem grubo (49,5 cm) dlatego że nikt nie daje teraz 15 cm styropianu tylko 20-25 minimum

dla ściany 39,5 cm:
silikat -> U= 0,14
BK -> U = 0,15

mostka do gruntu nie ma dlatego że buduje na płycie (żeby nie było mostka do gruntu)

jeśli chodzi o cenę to nawet jeśli ściana z silikatów jest droższa to na pewno nie jest dużo droższa i w skali całej inwestycji różnica jest pomijalna

----------


## fotohobby

> a co do akumulacyjności silikatu to małe pytanie
> W południe temperatura ok 30 stopni ściana akumuluje ciepło i co nocą podczas snu kiedy na dworze jest już 20 stopni ? Czy nie będzie "parówy" w domu nocą?


U mnie w trakcie upałow stabilne 25-25.5C w salonie ( bo drzwi tarasowe caly czas uchylone), a w sypialniach 22-23 (sa od wschodu, wiec do południa rolety opuszczone  4/5, okna zamkniete). Nie ma znaczenia, południe, czy północ,  temperatury są stabilne. Podobnie zimą.

----------


## fotohobby

> bawet zakładając, że z dostawą na plac budowy silka kosztuje w przeliczeniu na m2 muru tyle samo, co BK, to przecież te 6cm grafitu nie jest za darmo. No i robocizna tez tańsza nie będzie. A fundement nie przydałby się mocniejszy?


Jak to bywa na budowie - za lepszy materał wiecej się płaci.  Czyli za mur 49cm, posiadający lepszy współczynnik izolacji termicznej, akustycznej, lepsza akumulacyjność, czy odpornośc na grzybka płaci się więcej.
No dla mnie jest tonw pełni zrozumiałe.

----------


## tinjap

a apropos montażu okien w silikacie 18 to można w otwór czy w styropian.
U nas za montaż 1m okna w styropian ok 70zł-80zł a w ścianę z uszczelniaczami 30zł bez 15zł . 

W BK chyba nie ma to aż takiego znaczenia względem mostka termicznego jak okno jest w ścianie.

----------


## maciuspala

Jak zamawiam sikikaty na domki jednorodzinne to przedstawiciel patrzy na mnie jak na wariata...Przecież silikat hurtowo idzie na inwestycje bloki hale a ja sprzedaje to na domy....A w fabrykach nie nadążająą z produkcją dziś 3 auta silikatu wydarlem siłą.
Nikt nikogo nie zmusza kazdy decyduje sam.Ja już kilka domów sprzedałem i narazie kazdy kupujacy był swiadomy co wybiera.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak to bywa na budowie - za lepszy materał wiecej się płaci.


Najpierw że tańsza - okazuje się, że symbolicznie o ile w ogóle po uwzględnieniu kosztów transportu.
Potem, że ma lepsze parametry termiczne - a nie ma.
Teraz że mur jest lepszy, ale droższy.

To takie porównanie - dwie pierwsze pozycje kosztują tyle samo (powiedzmy - raczej silka wyjdzie drożej z robocizną).
Dwie ostatnie mają tę samą grubość (ale z BK jest tańsza co najmniej o 11,5zł/m2 bo taki jest koszt 6cm styropianu, który wziąłem do obliczeń - a pewnie robocizna będzie też droższa).



Wniosek taki, że jak chcesz dołożyć więcej kasy i mieć cieplejszą ścianę, to dokładaj do grubości styropianu przyklejonego do BK. Wtedy stosunek cena/U wychodzi najlepiej.

Jeszcze co do robocizny. To nie tylko kwestia murownia. Potem koszt robocizny przy instalacjach może być różny. Inaczej się wierci czy kuje w BK, inaczej w silce.
Co do równości materiałów - nie ma idealnie równych. BK łatwo przeszlifować i mamy idealnie równo. W innych materiałach trzeba równać grubszą warstwą kleju.

Akustyka - temat rzeka. Przy ścianie jednowarstwowej nieotynkowanej - w miarę prosto. Chociaż trzeba patrzeć na wykres, a nie sam jeden z możliwych parametrów wyliczonych w dB. Przy warstwach już się robi temat mocno skomplikowany i mało przewidywalny efekt końcowy w zależności od rodzaju i grubości warstw. Miłośnicy silki często robią lekkie stropy i zasadniczo mają od góry "dziurę" akustyczną. Ale zachwycają się parametrami silki. A czemu nie robią stropu monolitycznego a często i blacha wędruje na dach o parametrach akustycznych żenujących? Z akumulacyjnością podobna historia.

Kilka razy już pisałem - dom IMO powinien być spójny. Cicho jest tak, jak najsłabsze ogniwo. Można cały efekt i pieniądze wydane na mur zaprzepaścić oknami, stropem czy dachem. Akumulacja ważna całościowa - np. mało kto sobie zdaje, jaka jest tu różnica między tynkiem gipsowym, a cementowo-wapiennym czy między anhydrytem, a tradycyjną wylewką. A wychwalanie akumulacyjności silki przez kogoś, kto płytę fundamentową przykrył styropianem rezygnując z jej akumulacyjności jakoś tak mało spójnie wygląda.

Oczywiście każdy wybierze co chce. IMO wszelkie wady BK znikają pod tynkiem. Użytkowo zostają same zalety. W czasie budowania też ma sporo przewag nad innymi materiałami. To, że jest miękki i łatwo się obrabia - to zaleta.


Z mojej strony EOT w temacie wojenki BK vs reszta świata.

----------


## tinjap

BK (600) juz pisałem właśnie wcześnie,j że to jedna z koncepcji ale postawienia ścian zewnętrznych ja jednak bym ściany wewnętrzne zrobił z silkatu nawet ze względu na akustykę. Ta cała akumulacja ciepła nie wiem czy będzie mi aż tak potrzebna do gazówki. Zresztą przecież mając kocioł na gaz czy grzejąc prądem wstawiamy "termos" ze 300l i grzejemy go w drugiej taryfie oddając potem cały dzień ogrzaną wodę pod podłogę.

Pisząc ten post  mam bardzo ciepło w mieszkaniu (25*C)  po całodziennym upale (30*C).  Temperatura na zewnątrz obecnie 19 stopni i deszcz. To chyba ta akumulacja. (blok z wielkiej płyty)

Nie wiem czy dobrze myślę ale tak mi podpowiada logika

----------


## kaszpir007

> Najpierw że tańsza - okazuje się, że symbolicznie o ile w ogóle po uwzględnieniu kosztów transportu.
> Potem, że ma lepsze parametry termiczne - a nie ma.
> Teraz że mur jest lepszy, ale droższy.
> 
> Oczywiście każdy wybierze co chce. IMO wszelkie wady BK znikają pod tynkiem. Użytkowo zostają same zalety. W czasie budowania też ma sporo przewag nad innymi materiałami. To, że jest miękki i łatwo się obrabia - to zaleta.
> 
> .


 A tynk ma takie cudowne właściwości że nagle wytrzymałośc materiału kilkukrotnie wzrasta , polepsza się o kilka decybeli tłumienie hałasu , materiał przestaje być podatny na wilgoć i na grzyby/pleśń , wzrasta akumulacja ciepła a sam materiał nagle staje się "zdrowszy" ?

Ja mieszkam od kilku lat w domu z gazobetonu i wiem jakie ma wady i zalety. Jakby był taki cudowny to nowy dom też bym wybudował z gazobetonu a nie męczył się i "polował" na silikat , tym bardziej że loklane hurtownie są u mnie "zawalone" gazobetonem ...

Narzekasz że jest zimniejszy. Jest zimniejszy , bo jest ciężki i masywny a nie nadmuchany powietrzem jak gazoobeton , ale dzięki tej masywnosci można zastosować cieńszy bloczek i dać wiecej styropianu i zniwelować te gorsze właściwości i ciagle może mur być akceptowalna grubość .

Co do silikatu to ma też jedna wielką zaletę że jest tak wytrzymały że można zamiast muru 24/25cm dac mur 15/18cm i dzięki temu zyskać GRATIS kilka metrów powierchni , ja zyskałem około 7m2. 

Widzisz jakoś deweloperzy którzy budują bloki a nawet mniejsze budynki stosują silikat i jakoś producenci silkatu nie narzekają na brak chętnych.
Jak zamawiałem w listopadzie silikat to na silikaty z "grupy Silikaty" musiałbym czekać nawet do 2 miesiacy , bo jest tak olbrzymie zapotrzebowanie że fabryka nie nadążała ...

Myślisz że deweloper nie liczy pieniedzy i jeśli mógłby zastosować matertiał którym możesz szuybciej budować , mieć niższe koszty transportu stooswał by silikat ?
Nie ...

Tyle że jakj firma buduje to musi przestrzegać norm i przepisów a według norm ściany muszą mieć tłumienie hałasu >= 50db a żaden gazobeton tego nie spełnia i nie może być stosowany do budowy budynków mieszkalnych (budowanych przez firmy) jak i użytecznosci publicznej ...

W przypadku domków jednorodzinnych inwestora nie obowiązują te przepisy i dzięki tylko temu gazobeton się sprzedaje. Gdyby wprowadzono te normy to gazobeton przestałby się sprzedawać i zniknął by z rynku ...

Gazobeton jest materiałem który lubią wykonawcy , bo szybko się muruje i obrabia i nawet amator moze murować i nie potrzbuje żadnego specjalistycznego sprzetu.

Ale każdy wybiera co chce ,ale warto aby każdy inwestor znał wady/zalety materiałów a nie polegał na tym co sugeruje wykonawca , bo wykonawca zaproponuje ZAWSZE materiał który będzie dla niego najbardzije wygodny w murowaniuu i najszybszy w murowaniu ...

Powiedz jaki procent inwestorów świadomie wybrało gazobeton i znało jego wady/zalety i mimo wszystko sami zdecydowali o tym materiale a jaki wybralo bo był w projekcie , sugerował wykonawca , sugerował KB ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Najpierw że tańsza - okazuje się, że symbolicznie o ile w ogóle po uwzględnieniu kosztów transportu.
> Potem, że ma lepsze parametry termiczne - a nie ma.
> Teraz że mur jest lepszy, ale droższy.
> 
> To takie porównanie - dwie pierwsze pozycje kosztują tyle samo (powiedzmy - raczej silka wyjdzie drożej z robocizną).
> Dwie ostatnie mają tę samą grubość (ale z BK jest tańsza co najmniej o 11,5zł/m2 bo taki jest koszt 6cm styropianu, który wziąłem do obliczeń - a pewnie robocizna będzie też droższa).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mur z silikatu o tej samej grubosci na lepsze U i wartośc tłumienia akustycznego
Jak  juz napisalem - do drozszego materiału warto dopłacic, choc trzy lata temu ceny byly bardziej promocyjne.
Tobie *wydaje sie,* do takiego muru trzeba doplacic 11,5zl/m2  bo dosć stronniczo porównujez tani BK z drogą Silką. sprawdz moze Grupe Silikaty, albo Sil-Pro, które, szczegolnie, jeśli ktos mieszka na Dolnym Slasku są a super cenie

Wlasnie dlatego, ze na plyte polozylem warstwe styropoanu, na sciany wybralem material o duzej akumulacji.
Z akumulacji plyty zrezygnowałem na rzecz latwosci prowadzenia instalacji i mozliwosci zmian aranzacji lazienki.
Poza tym - akumulacja plyty nie dawala mi izolacyjnosci akustycznej, a ścian i owszem. A tu akurat, czy to przy scianie jednowarstwowej dzialowej, czy dwuwarstwowej zewnetrznej silikat ma znaczaca przewage
Strop jest lekki, ale kiedy jestem na strychu, to z zona, ktora jest w pomieszczeniu ponizej latwiej mi sie porozumieć krzyczac w kierunku otwartego wyłazu stropowego, niz w dol przez warstwę celulozy i welny akustycznej.
A przed tym sezonem dojdzie jeszcze 10cm welny i zapewniam Cie, ze przez warstwe 10+35+5 juz nic sie nie przebije.




> IMO wszelkie wady BK znikają pod tynkiem


Jasne... akustyka też ?
Moin zdaniem wszystkie zalety BK (poza jedną) znikaja pot tynkiem. Te zalety to wlasnie łatwość cięcia, szlifowania, bruzdowania - czyli zalety dla WYKONAWCY , a nie użytkownika.
Pozostaje tylko lepsza izolacyjnośc termiczna - pytanie tylko, czy dla 100zł/rok warto stawiać dom, gdzie regularnie  bywa glosno....

----------


## fotohobby

> BK (600) juz pisałem właśnie wcześnie,j że to jedna z koncepcji ale postawienia ścian zewnętrznych ja jednak bym ściany wewnętrzne zrobił z silkatu nawet ze względu na akustykę. Ta cała akumulacja ciepła nie wiem czy będzie mi aż tak potrzebna do gazówki. Zresztą przecież mając kocioł na gaz czy grzejąc prądem wstawiamy "termos" ze 300l i grzejemy go w drugiej taryfie oddając potem cały dzień ogrzaną wodę pod podłogę.
> 
> Pisząc ten post  mam bardzo ciepło w mieszkaniu (25*C)  po całodziennym upale (30*C).  Temperatura na zewnątrz obecnie 19 stopni i deszcz. To chyba ta akumulacja. (blok z wielkiej płyty)
> 
> Nie wiem czy dobrze myślę ale tak mi podpowiada logika


Koncepcja jest do przyjecia, z tym, ze bedziesz musial raczej korzystać z Silki i Ytonga które mają taką samą wysokość i umożliwiają przewiązanie ścian nośnych.
Akumulacja przy gazie nie jest niezbedna, choć w okresach przejsciowych zawsze mile widziana. Takze latem. Oczywiście nic nie poradzi na kilkutygodniowa falę upałów, ale lepiej przetrzyma taką tygodniową  - jeśli bedzie wspomożona roletami i WM

----------


## tinjap

Mam pytanie
Czy aby dać izolacje pomiędzy silikatem a chudziakiem można dać warstwę BK 600 (dotyczy 18cm oraz 12cm)  czy za słaby on jest aby utrzymał ścianę z silikatu?

----------


## fotohobby

Z BK sa budowane kilkupietrowe budynki, więc ta jedna kondygnacja z silikatu nie bedzie problemem

----------


## tinjap

czy lepiej zamiast BK ceramikę z perlitem na pierwszą warstwę?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja dla swiętego spokoju dalbym ceramikę. W koncu fundamenty i tak ocieplisz, minimalizujac przeplyw energii.

----------


## tinjap

> W koncu fundamenty i tak ocieplisz


Fundamenty mam ocieplone z zewnątrz tylko. Pod chudziakiem tylko folia i piach. Styropian dopiero będzie na chudziaku.

----------


## tinjap

ok silikat zamówiony NP18 i pytanie czy tę dziurę po środku się wypełnia zaprawą czy zostaje?

----------


## agb

Możesz sobie wybrać. Ale nie widziałem jeszcze aby ktoś wypełniał. Uprzedzając Twoje kolejne pytanie, nie muruje się go w pozycji ze zdjęcia.

----------


## tinjap

> Uprzedzając Twoje kolejne pytanie, nie muruje się go w pozycji ze zdjęcia.


no to zrozumiałe

Ale mam inne pytanie czy skoro taki bloczek ma tłumienie hałasu 46db to czy przy całej ścianie nie będzie to mniej? Przecież tam są "zamki", które raczej powodują mniejsza izolację pod każdym względem.

----------


## marcin_5

> no to zrozumiałe
> 
> Ale mam inne pytanie czy skoro taki bloczek ma tłumienie hałasu 46db to czy przy całej ścianie nie będzie to mniej? Przecież tam są "zamki", które raczej powodują mniejsza izolację pod każdym względem.


Te tłumienia przecież podane są dla całej ściany. Jak chcesz lepszą izolację akustyczną, to weź pełne, gładkie bloczki na spoiny pionowe i poziome.

----------


## agb

> Wymagania względem ochrony akustycznej określa* norma PN-B-02151-3:1999*. Podana minimalna* izolacyjność akustyczna dotyczy ścian wbudowanych*, z uwzględnieniem izolacyjności samej przegrody jak i zjawiska bocznego przenoszenia dźwięku.


Norma pewnie dokładniej określa czego dotyczy parametr.

----------


## tinjap

> Te tłumienia przecież podane są dla całej ściany. Jak chcesz lepszą izolację akustyczną, to weź pełne, gładkie bloczki na spoiny pionowe i poziome.


nasuwa się pytanie czy w takiej sytuacji mimo "zamka" nie lepiej dawać klej na spoiny pionowe aby było szczelniej?

----------


## Kemotxb

Dziur nie wypełniaj bo są po to by bloczek miał lepsze właściwości jako przegroda cieplna i był lżejszy, drążenia są i muszą być bo tak zostały wyprodukowane. Odstępstwem od tego jest szlichta pod wieniec/belki/strop, wtedy dziury wypełnia się aby beton konstrukcyjny się tam nie lał. Spoin pionowych tam gdzie jest zamek (pióro i wpust) nie łączy się klejem. W niektórych przypadkach nie jest to zalecenie a nakaz. Brak spiny pionowej powoduje że ściana ma luz w pionie i dzięki temu naprężenia ulegają rozkładowi, a ściana sama się "układa" pod ciężarem. Jeśli pokleisz może to być przyczyną pęknięć, rys itd. Na akustykę drążenia jak i p-w mają jakiś wpływ ale nie ma co sobie tym aż tak głęboko głowy psuć. Pełny bloczek AKU świetnie tłumi, ale ma gorsze właściwości cieplne.

----------


## tinjap

dziękuje za wyjaśnienie... ale



> Brak spiny pionowej powoduje że ściana ma luz w pionie i dzięki temu naprężenia ulegają rozkładowi, a ściana sama się "układa" pod ciężarem. Jeśli pokleisz może to być przyczyną pęknięć, rys itd


tak na logikę to co w takim razie z bloczkami, które nie maja bocznego zamku i są na cienka spoinę? Tez nie maja luzu gdyż wszystko na sztywno.

----------


## Kemotxb

Jak nie ma p-w to co ... nic, jeśli ma coś pęknąć to pęknie spoina i tyle. Klej trzeba zastosować odpowiedni o klasie niższej niż bloczki.

----------


## Andrzej733

Kleić pionowe spoiny możesz , p-w to nie jest cud konstrukcyjny i tylko pogarsza rozkład naprężeń. Tylko że nikt kto sobie ułatwia pracę nie będzie jej utrudniał na siłę (sądzę że jakbyś murarzowi z którym umawiasz się na ścianę p-w kazał nakładać pacą ząbkową klej na p-w to za 5 minut zostałbyś sam na budowie).
W obiektach większych niż domy jeżeli są ściany konstrukcyjne to nigdy nie robi się tego na p-w, System p-w to taki "domek dla lalek" i nadaje się tylko do małych obiektów , bez obciążeń.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja mam pierwsze trzy wiersze bloczków z klejem w p-w. 
Wykonawca sam to zaproponował, jakoby z uwagi na lepsze zabezpieczenie przed wilgocią.
Trochę mnie to rozbawilo, bo skoro mam  na cokole styropian (XPS i EPS Aqua) dwuskladnikową izolację p-wodną i gres, ponizej płytę fundamentową z opaską p-wysadzinową i drenazem, to wilgoci nie ma, ale skoro chciał...

Fakt, ze szybkość murowania była niższa, dopiero od 4. wiersza nabrali tempa

----------


## tinjap

Dzis dostałem ofertę na taka cegłę, droższa od silkatów ale finalnie (robocizna) i tak 500zł taniej od nich.

U=0,43 waga 19kg dobra akumulacja gdyż gęstosć 1930kg/metr, Słaba akustyka  43db,46db
Tylko od razu producent zaznaczył że róznica na wysokości ok 3mm.

----------


## [email protected]

Jeśli silikat to 18cm + 25cm styro czy 24cm + 20cm styro ?

----------


## Jinikao

> Jeśli silikat to 18cm + 25cm styro czy 24cm + 20cm styro ?


Styropian styropianowi nierówny. 20 cm 0.030 jest dużo lepszy niz 25 cm 0,040 :smile:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

To z czego zrobisz konstrukcję jest prawie bez znaczenia. Bardziej istotny jest płaszczyk na zewnątrz...Ale to też tylko teoria, bo trzeba uwzględnić kilka innych czynników....W praktyce, mój dom z silikatu, akumuluje w ścianach bardzo dużo energii, co pozwala wydajnie ogrzewać go systemami które z tą akumulacja współpracują. Ma to duży wpływ na energooszczędność i w miarę komfortowe utrzymanie stałej temperatury pomieszczeń.

----------


## Andrzej733

jak nie przez specjalistów to przez swoje "wydaje mi się" więc nie ma różnicy. Jakby jeden materiał był lepsze od innego to budowano by tylko z jednego, a jak nie budują to znaczy że nie ma znaczenia. Znaczenie ma np. kanadyjczyk przy autostradzie.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Użyłem słowa "prawie" z premedytacją....Ja budowałem dom by w nim mieszkać, a nie doktoryzować się - szczególnie w dziedzinie akustyki  :wink:  

Wyszło samo, mam cegielnie pod nosem i bardzo sobie chwale silikaty. Na szczęście wtedy jeszcze nie byłem forumowiczem, bo bym miał strita w głowie....

----------


## [email protected]

Jest jakaś różnica w cenie w dostępności bloczków z silikatu pomiędzy 24cm a 25cm ? 
Pytam bo pisałem projektantowi o zmianę porothermu na sili i zostawił szerokośc sili bez zmian (25cm) - z lenistwa czy po prostu jest to bez znaczenia czy silka będzie 24 czy 25cm (zakładając tą samą grubość styro)

----------


## fotohobby

25cm chyba niedostępny, ew. trudno dostępny.
Warto skorzystać z bloczków 18cm  i dać te 4-5cm ocieplenia więcej

----------


## piotrecki

> 25cm chyba niedostępny, ew. trudno dostępny.
> Warto skorzystać z bloczków 18cm  i dać te 4-5cm ocieplenia więcej


Są bloczki 24 cm. Różnica 1 cm jest minimalna, co nie znaczy, że projektant nie powinien tego uwzględnić. Kasę za to bierze w końcu i łaski nie robi!! Inna sprawa czy taka zamiana (z Porothermu 25 na Silkę 24) jest korzystna i zasadna. Moim zdaniem nie do końca, chyba że dostaniesz super kosmiczną ofertę na silikaty  :big tongue:

----------


## fotohobby

Nawet przy porównywalnej lepiej wybrać silikat. A optymalnie 18cm, pełny.

----------


## kumien

Ja wybudowałem dom z silikatów N24 Grupy Silikaty i w większości jestem zadowolony. Dom ma świetną izolacyjność akustyczną i praktycznie jestem odizolowany od otoczenia. Podczas orkanu w moim mieście, gdzie waliło piorunami wstajemy rano i nie wiemy o co chodzi. Kilka telefonów od znajomych i szok, że niczego nie słyszeliśmy. Akumulacyjność również sprawdza się w ogrzewaniu podłogowym, ponieważ przy aktualnej pogodzie i rekuperatorowi załącza się grzanie raz lub dwa razy w ciągu dnia.

Oczywiście są też minusy. Po pierwsze materiał nie wybacza i każdy mostek termiczny będzie widoczny. U mnie szczyty nie są ocieplone i widać jak ucieka ciepło oraz bardzo trudno odciąć się od gruntu. Tam jedynie sprawdza się płyta fundamentowa.

Jakbym miał jeszcze raz wybierać to chyba zdecydowałbym się na ceramikę. Izolacja akustyczna bardzo podobna, ale materiał jest cieplejszy i więcej wybacza.

----------


## Slyder

amen. nic dodać nic ująć

----------


## [email protected]

Z jakiej firmy wybrać silikat 24cm? 

Przeglądałem w kalkulatorach różne firmy - każdy ma inne lambda (Unisil 0,46 / Silka N24 0,46, Silka E24 0,53 itd), natomiast jak nachodzi na to styro 20cm lambda 0,033 to i tak koniec końców współczynnik przenikania ciepłą wszędzie wychodzi 0,15 (chyba że różnice są 3 miejsca po przecinku - bo tego mi kalkulator nie pokazuje).

P.S.
Jak się przekłada na ogrzewaniu U=0,15 (silka) vs U=0,14 (porotherm)

----------


## fotohobby

Zalezy ile m2 sciany.
Jeszcze liczy sie szczelność przegrody, a czyta sie tu dosc czesto, ze przy ceramice porotyzowanej wieje z otworów.w scianie

----------


## [email protected]

> Zalezy ile m2 sciany.


wyjdze na oko z 135m2 


A z czego polecacie silke brać ?

----------


## Busters

Z tego co najblizej, bo koszt transportu potrafi zabic.

----------


## [email protected]

A jaki jest orientacyjny koszt silki 24cm w waszych okolicach ?
Ma sens dzwonić bezpośrednio na zakład produkcyjny ?

----------


## Stafik73

Ja na 99% też będę budował z silki 24 cm.Budynek będzie na płycie 10 cm pod xps i 12 cm nad eps.Czy w takim przypadku jest sens dawać pierwszą warstwę bloczków z czegoś innego np.bloczki isomur lub ceramika?

----------


## kozik111

Ja orientowałem się w cenie isomura na pierwszą warstwę, dostałem cenę 44zł brutto za bloczek 24x12x60 plus 170zł za transport jednej palety, w moim przypadku koszt 2 pełnych palet isomura to 5,6tys zł z transportem. Silikat to koszt 15tys z transportem ( 4tys szt  n24 i  1tys n12 ) cena za bloczek to 3,2zł z kosztami transportu.
Teraz pytanie czy zasadne jest stosowanie isomura...Przy silikacie pewnie tak, natomiast czy jest to inwestycja która się zwróci?? Nie zwróci się, ale w ten sam sposób możemy dyskutować nad zasadnością budowania domu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz pytanie czy zasadne jest stosowanie isomura...Przy silikacie pewnie tak, natomiast czy jest to inwestycja która się zwróci?? Nie zwróci się,


Jakie masz inne opcje? Co zyskujesz względem każdej z nich?
Isomur to IMO dla naiwnych jest. Parametry termiczne gorsze od BK a cena z kosmosu.




> ale w ten sam sposób możemy dyskutować nad zasadnością budowania domu.


Jakie masz inne opcje? Co zyskujesz względem każdej z nich budując dom?
Mi najtaniej i najlepiej wychodzi dom.

----------


## Stafik73

W moim przypadku koszt bloczków isomur to jakieś 3200 zł, biorąc pod uwagę że odpada jeden rząd silki jakieś 500 zł, to jest dodatkowo 2700. Bardziej chodzi mi o to czy przy płycie fundamentowej takie dodatkowe cudo ma sens.
Kozik111 kiedy robiłeś wycenę na silkę w tej cenie i gdzie ?

----------


## ProStaś

> Ja na 99% też będę budował z silki 24 cm.Budynek będzie na płycie 10 cm pod xps i 12 cm nad eps.Czy w takim przypadku jest sens dawać pierwszą warstwę bloczków z czegoś innego np.bloczki isomur lub ceramika?


Isomur - nie.
Perlit w pustaku ceramicznym - TAK.

Mam tak zrobione ponad 9 lat temu, teraz buduję drugi dom i też tak będzie.

Cena silikatów (w ogóle pustaków) poszybowały. 
Ja płacę 3,28 zł. za Żytkowice (z dostawą i rozładunkiem) - wychodzi ok. 53 zł./m2.

Ale żadnej ceramiki poryzowanej nie chcę, choćby miała kosztował 2/3 tej kwoty.... :cool:

----------


## fotohobby

> W moim przypadku koszt bloczków isomur to jakieś 3200 zł, biorąc pod uwagę że odpada jeden rząd silki jakieś 500 zł, to jest dodatkowo 2700. Bardziej chodzi mi o to czy przy płycie fundamentowej takie dodatkowe cudo ma sens.
> Kozik111 kiedy robiłeś wycenę na silkę w tej cenie i gdzie ?


Jesli plyta izolowana, to Isomur sensu nie ma.

----------


## kozik111

> Jakie masz inne opcje? Co zyskujesz względem każdej z nich?
> Isomur to IMO dla naiwnych jest. Parametry termiczne gorsze od BK a cena z kosmosu.
> 
> 
> 
> Jakie masz inne opcje? Co zyskujesz względem każdej z nich budując dom?
> Mi najtaniej i najlepiej wychodzi dom.


Każdy dąży do minimalizowania strat ciepła w domu i niestety poniesione nakłady inwestycyjne nie zwracają się tak szybko jak byśmy chcieli. Gdzieś czytałem  artykuł, że nawet ocieplanie ścian styropianem jest nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie bo zwrot inwestycji jest zbyt długi ( chyba niemiecki artykuł z badaniami z tego co pamiętam). 
Jak bym miał płytę fundamentową to bym nie rozważał isomura, mam ławy więc przy budowaniu z silikatu chce w jakiś sposób ograniczyć mostek do ławy fundamentowej na który większość budujących nie zwraca uwagi ( może i słusznie) .
Beton komórkowy za słaby aby użyć go na pierwszą warstwę, poza tym izoluje dobrze jak jest suchy...Mokry już nie bardzo. 
Ceramika na pierwszą warstwę jest do rozważenia ( sam się jeszcze nad tym zastanawiam) 
Isomur poza ograniczeniem mostka ma jeszcze jedną właściwość, izoluje od wilgoci w przeciwieństwie do bk i ceramiki.

----------


## kozik111

> Jakie masz inne opcje? Co zyskujesz względem każdej z nich?
> Isomur to IMO dla naiwnych jest. Parametry termiczne gorsze od BK a cena z kosmosu.
> 
> 
> 
> Jakie masz inne opcje? Co zyskujesz względem każdej z nich budując dom?
> Mi najtaniej i najlepiej wychodzi dom.


Każdy dąży do minimalizowania strat ciepła w domu i niestety poniesione nakłady inwestycyjne nie zwracają się tak szybko jak byśmy chcieli. Gdzieś czytałem  artykuł, że nawet ocieplanie ścian styropianem jest nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie bo zwrot inwestycji jest zbyt długi ( chyba niemiecki artykuł z badaniami z tego co pamiętam). 
Jak bym miał płytę fundamentową to bym nie rozważał isomura, mam ławy więc przy budowaniu z silikatu chce w jakiś sposób ograniczyć mostek do ławy fundamentowej na który większość budujących nie zwraca uwagi ( może i słusznie) .
Beton komórkowy za słaby aby użyć go na pierwszą warstwę, poza tym izoluje dobrze jak jest suchy...Mokry już nie bardzo. 
Ceramika na pierwszą warstwę jest do rozważenia ( sam się jeszcze nad tym zastanawiam) 
Isomur poza ograniczeniem mostka ma jeszcze jedną właściwość, izoluje od wilgoci w przeciwieństwie do bk i ceramiki, co jednak nie zmienia faktu ze jest strasznie drogi...

----------


## Kaizen

> Każdy dąży do minimalizowania strat ciepła w domu i niestety poniesione nakłady inwestycyjne nie zwracają się tak szybko jak byśmy chcieli.


Nieprawda. Gdybyś miał rację, to Każdy by budował dom naprawdę pasywny. Więc nie, większość dąży do optymalizacji kosztów ogrzewania. A to oznacza minimalizację TCO - kosztów inwestycji i używania. Wprawdzie mało kto liczy to tak naprawdę (choć wśród udzielających się na FM wcale nie tak mało) i patrzy na OZC i ile rocznie zaoszczędzi na ogrzewaniu, jak kupi styropian z lepszą lambdą czy centymetr grubszy. 
A czy się komuś w konkretnym przypadku opłaci, to zależy od kilku zmiennych. Np mi się opłaca stosunkowo droga izolacja, bo będę grzał prądem. Gdybym grzał PC czy śmieciuchem - to pewnie opłacało mi się zrezygnować z 25 albo i 50% izolacji.  Ale limitem byłyby wymagania prawne - zrobiłbym na minimum.




> Beton komórkowy za słaby aby użyć go na pierwszą warstwę, poza tym izoluje dobrze jak jest suchy...Mokry już nie bardzo.


A od podłogówki puchną nogi. O ilu przypadkach zawalenia się dwu czy trzykondygnacyjnych domów z BK z czasów komuny słyszałeś?

Jak masz mokry mur - to masz większy problem, niż ucieczka ciepła. Niezależnie od tego, z czego jest zbudowany.

----------


## link2jack

Popatrzcie sobie na bloki, akurat mam z ich budowa trochę do czynienia. 
Zaczęli na wiosnę, do tej pory nie ma dachu, stropy po wysłaniu lane woda non stop. Te pierwsze kondygnacje to chyba bardziej nasączyć się woda nie mogły.

----------


## kozik111

Kaizen, nie chodzi mi o stawianie domów w betonu komórkowego, tylko o użycie jednej, dwóch warstw bk przy budowaniu z ciężkiego silikatu. A co do zasypywania ceramiki perlitem to wolałbym zakupić już gotowe bloczki heluz family 2in1 ale tutaj koszt też nie jest mały bo bloczek 25cm kosztuje 8-10zł co w moim przypadku heluz vs isomur dało by około 2 tys oszczędności na korzyść heluza.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale usciślij - budujesz na plycie ?
Izolowanej ?

----------


## kozik111

Buduje na lawach i scianie fundamentowej z bloczka, mury z silikatu n24. Gdybym budowal na plycie nie zawracalbym sobie glowy tym mostkiem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, nie chodzi mi o stawianie domów w betonu komórkowego, tylko o użycie jednej, dwóch warstw bk przy budowaniu z ciężkiego silikatu.


1 MPa to jest 100 ton na 1 m2. Najsłabszy BK (klasy 400) ma wytrzymałość 2 MPa. 
Ile będzie ważył cały Twój dom? 50ton? 100 ton? A powierzchnia muru o długości 40m z BK 24cm to 9,6m2. A to obwód niewielkiego domu i bez ścian konstrukcyjnych wewnątrz. A już jest w stanie udźwignąć z 10x cały dom.
Więc nie rozumiem, o czym piszesz.

----------


## maciuspala

Pojechales z wagą domu.Mój malutki domek waży sporo wiecej.
Silikat jakieś 60 ton, beton ok 120 ton, dach 12 ton, okna 1 tona, tynki 10 ton, stal zbrojeniowa 3 tony co daje już ponad 200 ton.
Ja pierwszą warstwę pod silikatem mam z Th18,8 zasypane perlitem, wczoraj hydraulik dzwonił że przy kuciu scian wyplywa biala maż, caly perlit plywa w wodzie.I jak ma on spełniać swoją role jak jest mokry?

----------


## Kemotxb

> 1 MPa to jest 100 ton na 1 m2. Najsłabszy BK (klasy 400) ma wytrzymałość 2 MPa. 
> Ile będzie ważył cały Twój dom? 50ton? 100 ton? A powierzchnia muru o długości 40m z BK 24cm to 9,6m2. A to obwód niewielkiego domu i bez ścian konstrukcyjnych wewnątrz. A już jest w stanie udźwignąć z 10x cały dom.
> Więc nie rozumiem, o czym piszesz.


Nie wiem ile jego będzie ważył ... ale wiem ile mój waży. Samych bloczków mam 70 ton, plus dwa stropy plus dach to jakieś 170-180 ton. Hm takim tokiem rozumowania to mogę śmiało postawić cały dom na 1,7 mkw bloczka  :roll eyes:

----------


## kozik111

> 1 MPa to jest 100 ton na 1 m2. Najsłabszy BK (klasy 400) ma wytrzymałość 2 MPa. 
> Ile będzie ważył cały Twój dom? 50ton? 100 ton? A powierzchnia muru o długości 40m z BK 24cm to 9,6m2. A to obwód niewielkiego domu i bez ścian konstrukcyjnych wewnątrz. A już jest w stanie udźwignąć z 10x cały dom.
> Więc nie rozumiem, o czym piszesz.


Jakoś nie widziałem na forum odważnych, którzy zaryzykowali i postawili ciężki dom z silikatów z lanymi stropami i ceramiką na dachu na pierwszej warstwie bk, dochodzą jeszcze wylewki, tynki płytki, i całe wyposażenie domu... Trochę to waży. To są stałe obciążenia, a gdzie zmienne typu śnieg na dachu itp. 
Przeważnie stawiają na pierwszym wierszu z ceramiki z perlitem, lub rezygnują z tego i budują od początku z silikatu/ceramiki bo isomur do tanich nie należy i nie jest jakoś wybitnie dobrym izolatorem, ale ma zasadnicza przewagę nad ceramiką+perlit, jest odporny na wilgoć i wodę. Wystarczy że podczas budowy przejdzie porządna ulewa i mamy mury pełne wody, ciekawy jestem jak długo woda odparowuje z takiej ceramiki zasypanej perlitem, tym bardziej jak jest odizolowana papą pod spodem i na wierzchu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pojechales z wagą domu.Mój malutki domek waży sporo wiecej.
> Silikat jakieś 60 ton, beton ok 120 ton,


Te 100 to to w jakiej części w glebie, a nie na murach?
A ma chyba "trochę" więcej ścian konstrukcyjnych, niż 40mb z mojego przykładu?
A z tej silki, to ile stoi na fundamentach, a ile na chudziaku?

Gdyby mój dom był z silki, to fundament musiałby "dźwignąć" 40m3 silki * 1,6t=64t + 6,6t tynków + 50t stropu + 10t dachu. Razem 130,6t. Tyle, że ja mam ław fundamentowych 75mb, a nie jak w przykładzie 40mb. Powierzchnia wychodzi więc 75m*0,24=18m2 więc nacisk wychodzi *130,6t/18m2=7,26t/m2=0,07MPa czyli 28x mniej, niż wynosi nośność BK400 36x więcej niż nośność BK500*

*"Problem" nośności BK to między bajki trzeba włożyć.*

 Nie liczę tu  ścian działowych, jastrychu, chudziaka itd - tylko to, co musiałby udźwignąć BK gdyby był ostatnią warstwą ściany fundamentowej.

----------


## pandzik

> Buduje na lawach i scianie fundamentowej z bloczka, mury z silikatu n24. Gdybym budowal na plycie nie zawracalbym sobie glowy tym mostkiem.


To zamień zwykły fundament na płytę albo izoluj ściany fund także od wewnątrz.  Mogą pisać co chcą o wytrzymałości bk ale ja bym silikatów na tym nie stawiał.

----------


## kozik111

Wlasnie zmien... Fundamenty juz stoja.

----------


## ProStaś

> Ja pierwszą warstwę pod silikatem mam z Th18,8 zasypane perlitem, wczoraj hydraulik dzwonił że przy kuciu scian wyplywa biala maż, caly perlit plywa w wodzie.I jak ma on spełniać swoją role jak jest mokry?


1. Rozumiem, że masz jeszcze nie osłonięty z zewnątrz mur? Ceramika poryzowana wchłonęła wilgoć, pytanie skąd? Nie masz mrozów?
2. Perlit ma to do siebie, że faktycznie namięka, ale też bezproblemowo schnie i po tym procesie jest jak nowy. Zasypywałem pierwszy wiersz w 2008 r., ta część rozsypana obok ścian, namakała w deszcz i schła kiedy przestawało padać. Perlit się nie rozpada i nie degraduje od wilgoci, powraca do swoich pierwotnych właściwości i wyglądu. 
3. Wrzuć na luz, wyschnie, będzie ok. Pomyśl o tych, którzy dają wiarę producentom ceramiki poryzowanej i deklarowanym przez nich współczynnikom przewodzenia ciepła. Jak perlit mokry, to i pustak mokry. Pytanie jak taki pustak izoluje? A wszak ludziska stawiają ściany 1W z ceramiki.... :wink: 

*kozik111
*Szukasz rozwiązania, czy dywagujesz luźno na  tematy różne?
Zasyp pierwszą warstwę perlitem albo jak Ci się uda granulatem styropianu i po kłopocie. Czego Ty szukasz? System sprawdzony przez lata (nie tylko przeze mnie), zaproponowany przez producentów (Heluz), propagowany przez guru czyli adama m_k, z niskim nakładem finansowym, prawie zerowym stopniem trudności, zerowym prawdopodobieństwem porażki...

Czego Ty szukasz? I po co?

----------

